# مسلم يسئل  عن  اثبات ان المسيح هو الله



## Samir poet (21 أبريل 2011)

*أولا: شرح طبيعة المسيح

(1) من الكتاب المقدس:

1ـ السيد المسيح من الناحية الجسدية هو إنسان كامل طاهر من الخطية.
2ـومن ناحية أخرى: أناللاهوت قد حل أو ظهر في هذا الجسد البشري الطاهر.
3ـ فالسيد المسيح إذن في عقيدتنا هو إنسان بشري كامل قد حل أو ظهر أو تجلى فيه اللاهوت . وهذا ما عبر عنه الكتاب المقدس بقوله: "عظيم هو سر التقوى الله ظهر في الجسد" (1تي3: 16).

(2) من القرآن:

1ـ السيد المسيح من الناحية الجسدية هو إنسان كامل طاهر من الخطية.
* (سورة النساء 171) "إنما المسيح عيسى بن مريم رسول الله .."
2ـ ويوضح القرآن أن المسيح هو أيضا كلمة الله وروحه:
* (سورة النساء 171) " إنما المسيح عيسى بن مريم رسول الله وكلمته .. وروح منه"
* (حديث قدسي: حديث الشفاعة) "المسيح كلمة الله وروحه"
3ـ القرآن يوضح أن الله تجلى ايضا:
· في الجبل لموسى (سورة الأعراف)
· وأيضا في شجرة (سورة القصص)
· فماذا يمنع أن يتجلى في إنسان، والإنسان أرقى من الجماد والنبات.
(3) من شهادة علماء المسلمين:
* شهادة الدكتور الشقنقيري: أستاذ الشريعة الإسلامية في جامعة باريس، ثم أستاذ الشريعة الإسلامية في كلية حقوق جامعة عين شمس بالقاهرة، إذ قال:
[نعرف أن القرآن يقول عن يسوع إنه كلمة الله، وروحه، (كلمة الله وروح الله) وترجمة هذه التسمية لا تنال المسيحي بأية صعوبة، ومن ثم كان الاعتراض على المسلمين، لاضطرارهم إلى الاعتراف بألوهية المسيح.
السؤال الذى يطرح ذاته ما هو المسيح؟ هو كلمة الله، أنه روح الله.
ولكن هذه "الكلمة" وهذا "الروح" أمخلوقة؟ أم غير مخلوقة؟
إذا كان روح الله غير مخلوق فلا إشكال: فالمسيح إذن هو الله.
وإذا كان روح الله مخلوقا، فيكون روح الله وكلمة الله مخلوقين. فالله إذن كان قبل الخلق بغير كلمة! وبغير روح! وذلك غير متصور!!]




ثانيا:الهرطقات
(1) بخصوص طبيعة المسيح:
1ـ ظهرت هرطقة: ادعت أن المسيح هو مجرد إنسان فقط.(هرطقة آريوس)
2ـ وهرطقة أخرى: ادعت أن المسيح هو إله فقط. (هرطقة أوطاخي)
(2) موقف المسيحية من هذه الهرطقات:
1ـ والواقع أن المسيحية قد شجبت وحرمت كلتا البدعتين، في مجامع مسكونية.
2ـ متمسكة بإيمانه: ظهور الله في جسد المسيح.
(3) موقف الإسلام من هذه الهرطقات:
وافق الإسلام على موقف المسيحية من جهة الهرطقتين:
1ـ فقد وضح أن المسيح ليس مجرد إنسان عادي بل أنه كلمة الله وروحه.
* (سورة النساء 171) " إنما المسيح عيسى بن مريم رسول الله وكلمته .. وروح منه"
· * (حديث قدسي: حديث الشفاعة) "المسيح كلمة الله وروحه"
· (حديث قدسي )
2ـ وشجب البدعة الثانية أي الادعاء بأن المسيح هو إله فقط في قوله (سورة النساء 171) "إنما المسيح عيسى بن مريم رسول الله


و كما ان الله سبحانه حل بلاهوته في شىء مادى ( الجبل و الشجرة )فكم بالاحرى يستطيع ان يحل فى الجسد بشري*


----------



## Samir poet (21 أبريل 2011)

*و قد يسال احد الغير مؤمنين بالمسيح هو الله

و يقول كيف تقولون أن المسيح هو إبن الله؟ أفلا يعتبر ذلك كفر وشرك بالله. ؟؟؟

الاجابة


مفهوم كلمة ابن:


* لا نقصد العلاقة الجسدية أو الولادة التناسلية … وإنما نقول المسيح ابن الله أي أنه جاء من عند الله.

* استخدمت كلمة "ابن" في اللغة والقرآن والحديث ليس للدلالة على التوالد التناسلي كما يتضح مما يلي:
1ـ كلمة ابن في اللغة:


"أبناء العلم"، "أبناء الوطن" "ابن النيل" "ابن البادية"،… وعن الكلمة التي يتكلم بها الإنسان "بنت شفه" فنقول مثلا:"لم ينطق الرجل ببنت شفه، أي أن الرجل لم ينطق "بكلمة".

2ـ كلمة ابن في القرآن :

* سورة البقرة آية 215:

"قل ما أنفقتم من خير فللوالدين والأقربين واليتامى والمساكين وابن السبيل" ويقول المفسرون كلمة "ابن السبيل" تشير إلى المسافر، وقال الإمام النسفي والشيخ حسنين مخلوف "دعي ابن السبيل لملازمته للطريق" (تفسير النسفي جزء 1 ص 86،صفوة البيان القرآن الشيخ حسنين مخلوف جزء 1 ص 80).

* حديث قدسي:-

جاء في حديث قدسي "الأغنياء وكلائي والفقراء عيالي" أي أولادي فهل يفهم من هذا أن الله أخذا زوجة وأنجب منها أولاداً هم الفقراء؟‍‍!

==================================
و يبادر سؤال يطرح نفسة


: إن لفظة ابن تشير بكل يقين إلى وجود علاقة جسدية تزاوج. و يقول: "قل لم يلد ولم يولد "

الإجابة: غير مقصود إطلاقا من تعبير "ابن الله" وجود أية علاقة جسدية أو تناسلية أو أن الله سبحانه كان له صاحبة (أي زوجة)، وهذه الهرطقه يبفيها و يحاربها الانجيل كما هو واضح

و المثال الذى يحضر هنا
الانسان ذاته

فالانسان هو جسد و نفس و روح



فلا يستطيع احد ان يقول ان الجسد تزوج و انجب الروح او ان الروح تزوجت و انجبت النفس او او او

فحيثنا تواجد الانسان فهو يجمع بين اركانه الجسد و النفس والروح

هكذا ما الفارق الكبير الله هو اب و ابن و روح قدس

=============================
سؤال اخر يطرح ذاته تلقائيا

س4: هل خلت السماء من الله عنما كان على الأرض ؟؟

اى ان بتجسد الله فى الارض فان السماء كان ليس بها الله


الإجابة:

1ـ في (سورة القصص)"فنودي من الشجرة أن يا موسى إني أنا الله رب العالمين"

فهل خلت السماواتُ والأرضُ من الله عند حلوله في الشجرة؟ أليس اللهُ غيرَ محدود مالئا الكون في الوقت الذي فيه كان متجليا في الشجرة.
2ـ (سورة النور 35)"الله نور السموات والأرض. مثل نوره كمشكاة فيها مصباح، المصباح في زجاجة، الزجاجة كأنها كوكب دري …

===========================

س5: لايجوز أن تضرب الأمثال عن الله، فالله لا يشبه بشئ، والتشبيه في هذه الآية ليس عن الله بل عن نوره.


الإجابة: [ إن النور الذي في الطبيعة ما هو إلا إنعكاس للنور الحقيقي، وهذا النور الحقيقي هو الله. ونحن لا نستطيع أن نفكر في الله إلا من خلال التعبيرات التي ندركها بحواسنا]

(تفسير القرآن الكريم للعلامة الشيخ عبد الله يوسف على ص 876)

3ـ (صحيح البخاري جزء 4 ص 68)قال محمد: "ينـزل ربنا تبارك وتعالى كل ليلة في السماء الدنيا (أي السفلية)، حين يبقى ثلث الليل الأخير يقول من يدعوني فأستجيب له".




===============================

و اخيرا

لماذا يتجسد الله؟


الإجابة: هذا السؤال في غاية الأهمية، والواقع أن تجسد الله هو من أجل فداء الإنسان

لان ادم اخطا و انفص عن الله فيجب ان تتم المصالحه و الغفران

و الغفران هنا لا يتم بدون سفك دم
(بدون سفك دم لا تحدث مغفرة) (عب 9: 22)

و لابد ان المسفوك دمه يكون طاهر ليس به خطيه

فليس يوجد شخص فى العالم كله طاهر سوى الله وحده و لاجل هذا تجسد الابن ( السيد المسيح) و صلب فى عهد بيلاطس البنطى و مات و قام فى اليوم الثاث



و اخيرا نقول كل من يؤمن بهذا السر العظيم الله ظهر فى الجسد فله له الحياه الابدية
اما من لا يعترف بهذا فقد انفصل عن الله و استوجب الهلاك


​*


----------



## Samir poet (21 أبريل 2011)

*نيجى بقا الى اسال الاخ المسلم*


----------



## Samir poet (21 أبريل 2011)

*احب ان اقول لك ان القران تكلم عن بشرية ورسالة السيد المسيح وبوضوح في مواطن عديدة في سورة مريم (قال اني عبد الله اتانيا الكتاب وجعلني نبيا........الاية)
​*


ا*هلا اخ 

السيد المسيح ليس بنبيا بل هو الله الذى ظهر فى الجسد 
و هو كلمه الله 

لماذا يتجسد الله؟


الإجابة: هذا السؤال في غاية الأهمية، والواقع أن تجسد الله هو من أجل فداء الإنسان

لان ادم اخطا و انفص عن الله فيجب ان تتم المصالحه و الغفران

و الغفران هنا لا يتم بدون سفك دم
(بدون سفك دم لا تحدث مغفرة) (عب 9: 22)

و لابد ان المسفوك دمه يكون طاهر ليس به خطيه

فليس
يوجد شخص فى العالم كله طاهر سوى الله وحده و لاجل هذا تجسد الابن ( السيد
المسيح) و صلب فى عهد بيلاطس البنطى و مات و قام فى اليوم الثاث
*​


----------



## Samir poet (21 أبريل 2011)

*رد الاخ المسلم 



رايتك تستدل بايات من القران فاردت ان ان اوضح لك الاية الفصل في ان المسيح عليه السلام عبد من عبيد الله ورسول من رسله


" لان ادم اخطا و انفص عن الله فيجب ان تتم المصالحه و الغفران " لقد اخطا ادم وانا لا اتحمل اخطا غيري فكل انسان 


رهينة اعماله ولا يتحنل اخطا غيره وتحميله اخطا غيره ظلم والله ليس بظالم 


" و الغفران هنا لا يتم بدون سفك دم" لماذا الربط بين سفك الدم وغفران الذنوب فسفك الدم الذنب فكيف يغفر الذنب بالذنب


" و لابد ان المسفوك دمه يكون طاهر ليس به خطيه " اهكذا يجزي لله من هو طاهر من الذنوب والخطيا انه بئس الجزاء


اذا كان هناك شخص واجد طاهر في هذه الدنيا نقوم بسفك دمه اهذ من العقل 


ان الذين سفكوا دم المسيح عليه السلام من بني ادم فكيف يطهر ابن ادم من الذنوب بارتكاب الذنوب​*


----------



## Samir poet (21 أبريل 2011)

انرد بقا الاخ المسلم



ل*قد اخطا ادم وانا لا اتحمل اخطا غيري فكل انسان 

الرد

انت توارثت الخطيه 
و كل شخصمولود توارث الخطيه 
انت لا تحمل ذبه نعم 
و لكنك تحمل ذب الخطيه 
و الجميع خطاه 

وتحميله اخطا غيره ظلم والله ليس بظالم

الرد
و لاجل الجميع انهم خطاه و مستحقون دينونه 
و الخطيه توارثت 
فالله جعل لك مخرجا ولكل شخص مخرجا 
هو طريق واحد
هو ان تؤمن بالرب يسوع انه هو الله المتجسد و ان تؤمن بما فعله من اجلك على الصليب


اذا كان هناك شخص واجد طاهر في هذه الدنيا نقوم بسفك دمه اهذ من العقل 
ليس بشخص عادى تم سفك دمه 
بل الله شخصيا تجسد اخى الفاضل لكى يصلب و يعطيك الحياه الابدية
الغفران لا يحدث الا اذا قدمت لله ذبيحه طاهره تسفك دمها لاجل التكفير عن الذنوب 
و الله شخصيا قدم ذاته ليكون ذبيحه من اجل خطايانا 
من اعظم هذا 
ان تؤمن بالرب و بما فعله تخلص 
وتنال الغفران من خطاياك 



عدل سابقا من قبل ابراهيم ابراهيم في السبت يناير 15, 2011 7:07 pm عدل 1 مرات​*


----------



## Samir poet (21 أبريل 2011)

*اعطيك مثال 
اخى  الحبيب

نفرض ان انت ماشى فى الطريق و معك اصدقائك 
و فجاه جاءت عربيه مسرعه سوف تقتل اصدقائك فانت 
لانك انسان شهم 
اسرعت و وقفت قدام هذه العربيه 
لكى لا يهلك الكثير من اصدقائك 

و اى انت اخذت الجروح عنهم و رديت ان تقبل الموت بدلا عنعهم
و بالحق انت انقذتهم 
و جاءو محموعه من اصدقائك وامنو بما انت فعلت من اجلهم و انت خلصتهم من موتهم
و جاءمجموعه اخرى 
من اصدقائك وانكروك و انكرو ما انت فعلت من اجلهم

الحق اقول لك ان اصدقائك الذيى امنو بما انت فعلت سوف تدخلهم بيتك و يكونون لك لابد احباء

ام هؤلاء الذين انكرو ما انت فعلت من اجلهم سوف تطردهم خارجا اذا جاءا الى بيتك


مع الفارق الكبير جدا هذا هو الذى حدث معانا من الله 
فالله تجسد لكى ياخذ الموت عنك 
و صلب على خشبه الصليب لكى يخلص العالم كله
و من امن خلصو من لا يؤمن يدان 

مع خالص التحية لك​*


----------



## Samir poet (21 أبريل 2011)

*يجيب الاخ المسلم


يا صديقي 
خلق الله ادم واسكنه الجنة فعصى ادم ربه فعاقبه بطرده من الجنة واستغفر ادم ربه فتاب عليه وامره بعبادته واتباع اوامره واجتناب نواهيه
لكي يدخله الجنة بعد موته وكذلك ذريته وارسل الله رسله الى البشر من نوح الى اخر الانبياء يدعون لعبادة الله 
نحن نعبد الله لاته هو من خلقنا وهو من يحينا ويرزقنا ويعافينا واذا متنا على عبادته ادخلنا الجنة الابدية 
هذا اعتقاد كل المسلمين واراها منطقية وعقلية
فادم تحمل نتيجة ذنبه وعلينا تجنب الذنوب لكي لا يعاقبنا الله تعالى​*​


----------



## Samir poet (21 أبريل 2011)

نرد بقا على المسلم




*
الكثير من الاخوه يتسالون


هل كل من يؤمن بالله فقط و يعمل البر و التقوى سيحصل على الحياة الابديه ؟؟؟
و السؤال بطريقه اخرى
هل يمكن لاى انسان لا يعترف بان المسيح رب ظهر فى الجسد و مات على الصليب و قام من الاموات
هل يمكن لهذه الشخص ان يحصل على الحياة الابدية ؟؟؟

و الاجابه على هذا السؤالين ذات المضمون الواحد نقول

بالتاكيد لا لن يحصل على الحياة الابدية و اكرر لن يحصل على الحياة الابدية بهذا الشكل

و تمحيصا بالموضوع

أولا
اول آية نقابلها في الكتاب المقدس هي "في البدء خلق الله..." (تك1:1) وهذه
ليست مصادفة، فالوحي بهذا يريدنا أن نفهم خيرية وصلاح ومحبة الله، الذي 
يريد أن يخلق حياة، فهو لا يخلق موت، ولا يريد أن يخلق الإنسان ليموت بل 
لكي يحيا حياة أبدية يتمتع فيها بمجد الله.

ثانيا الله خلق الإنسان 
حراً، والإنسان بحريته سقط في الخطية، لأن آدم إختار أن يأكل من شجرة معرفة
الخير والشر التي أوصاه الله أن لا يأكل منها (تك17:2)، وكان ذلك بدلاً من
أن يأكل من شجرة الحياة. وكان الأكل من شجرة معرفة الخير والشر يعنى تذوق 
الشر، ولضعف جسده أحب الشر وفى هذا إنفصال عن الله والله حياة، وفى 
الإنفصال عن الله موت. لذلك مات آدم، كما حذره الله، ليس لأن الله يريد 
لآدم أن يموت، بل لأن آدم بحريته إختار طريق الموت، كما نقول في القداس 
الغريغوري "أنا إختطفت لي قضية الموت". كان هذا لأن آدم خُلِقَ حراً، 
وبحريته كانت له إرادة غير إرادة الله (مت37:23). وبهذا ما عاد آدم قادراً 
أن يحيا حياة أبدية، بل فقد القدرة على أن يصنع البر، كل هذا لإنفصاله عن 
الله الحي القدوس البار. وبهذا فسد الجنس البشرى (رو12:3).
والخطية سببت
اللعنة. "ملعونة الأرض بسببك" (تك17:3). هذه لآدم وأما قايين فكانت عقوبته
أشد "ملعون أنت من الأرض" تك11:4. ولذلك سمعنا أن آخر كلمات العهد القديم 
كانت "لعن" (ملا6:4). والمعنى أن الله خلق حياة وفرح (معنى جنة عدن، جنة 
الإبتهاج) وبسبب خطية الإنسان دخلت اللعنة.
ويقول بولس الرسول "لأن 
الجميع قد أخطأوا..." (رو3: 23-24). وقوله الجميع يشير أنه لا يوجد 
استثناء، فكل أولاد آدم صارت لهم طبيعة خاطئة. ففي البداية كانت الطبيعة 
البشرية مخلوقة بلا عيب وبدون أي خطيئة، فالله خلق آدم بلا دنس، خلقه 
كاملاً بلا عيب، ولديه الإرادة والإمكانية الحرة لكى يحيا حياة مقدسة فى 
الجنة، ولكن بخطيئته صارت طبيعته مريضة فاسدة، وصارت طبيعتنا مريضة وخاطئة 
وفاسدة لأنها نابعة من طبيعة جسد المعصية الأول. وصار الإنسان غير قادر من 
تلقاء نفسه أن يتمم ناموس الله أو أن يسلك فى البر، لذلك إحتاج الإنسان 
لطبيب يشفى طبيعته.


اذن حصل انفصال بيننا اى بين جنس البشر وبين الله
واصبح كل شخص يموت مستحق ان يذهب الى الهاويه

إذن دخل الموت واللعنة بسبب الخطية، ولكن الله لم يترك الانسان ،

فكان الفداء، ...



وجاء
المسيح ليموت ويقوم ويعطينا حياته نحيا بها حياة ابدية، وبهذا تكمل خطة 
الله الأزلية فى أن يحيا الإنسان للأبد، لقد إفتدانا المسيح من لعنة 
الناموس لننال البركة عوضاً عن اللعنة غل3: 13-14.






_________________​*


----------



## Samir poet (21 أبريل 2011)

*ماذا يقدم المسيح لنا


اولا الفداء

يقصد
به دفع الثمن أو البديل. وهذا ما حدث على الصليب. والكلمة تشير في معناها 
للمبلغ المدفوع فداء عن شخص. والمعنى هنا قيام الرب يسوع بالموت عن 
البشرية. ذلك لأن الموت الأبدي دخل إلى البشرية بالخطية التي إمتزجت بها. 
والجسد الذى أخذه الرب كان كاملاً له روح وجسد وكان واحداً مع اللاهوت 
اللامحدود، فصار الإله المتأنس أى الذى له كل صفات الإنسان. وغير محدود 
لإتحاد اللاهوت بالناسوت. فلما مات هذا الإنسان كان قادراً في لا محدوديته 
أن يكون بديلاُ للبشرية كلها.
فكانت خطية الإنسان غير محدودة لأنها كانت
في حق الله والله غير محدود لذلك ما كان يمكن لإنسان أو ملاك أن يفدى آدم 
وذريته، لأن كل ذرية آدم أخطأوا، بل ولدوا بالخطية، والملائكة محدودة. ولا 
يوجد غير محدود، وبلا خطية غير الله، وما كان ممكناً أن يفدى الإنسان سوى 
إنسان مثله. لذلك كان التجسد.
وعن هذا الفداء كانت النبوات:

من يد الهاوية أفديهم، من الموت أخلصهم (هو 14:13)
الأخ لن يفدى الإنسان... إنما الله يفدى نفسي (مز49:15،7)
الرب قد فدى يعقوب وفى إسرائيل قد تمجد.. هكذا يقول الرب فاديك (إش 6:44، 23، 24)
ثانيا الكفارة
لقد
تعرى الإنسان بالخطية وإفتضح. والله ستر على آدم بأقمصة من جلد. والجلد 
أخذه آدم من حيوان قدمه ذبيحة، أخذ الله جلدها وألبسه وكان هذا ليعطى الله 
فكرة عن المسيح القادم ليقدم نفسه على الصليب ذبيحة ليسترنا ويغطينا. وكلمة
كفارة معناها تغطية.
والمسيح يسترنا بإتحادنا فيه وإستتارنا فيه، هنا 
نرى الفادى قد إتحد بالمفتدَى. ومن يستره المسيح بأن يثبت في المسيح لا 
يعود الآب يراه في ضعفه وخطيته، بل يرى المسيح الذي يغطيه فيخلص، لذلك يطلب
منا المسيح "أثبتوا فيّ وأنا فيكم" (يو4:15) فهذا هو طريق الخلاص. والله 
سبق وشرح فكرة الكفارة بوضوح في طقوس يوم الكفارة، حيث يرش دم ذبيحة 
الكفارة على غطاء تابوت العهد المسمى بكرسي الرحمة فيكفِّر عن الشعب 
لتطهيرهم من جميع خطاياهم (لا 30:16).​*


----------



## Samir poet (21 أبريل 2011)

*ثالثا التبرير

و هو ان يعطينا المسيح ان نعيش ابرارا باكتساب بر المسيح*​


----------



## Samir poet (21 أبريل 2011)

*الفداء = المسيح يموت بدلاً منا
الكفارة= المسيح يسترنا ويغطينا بأن يوحدنا فيه = صولحنا مع الله بموت أبنه
التبرير=
المسيح يعطينا حياته لنعيش أبراراً أي نكتسب بر المسيح أي بعد أن إستترنا 
في المسيح لبسنا رداء بره إذ تجددت طبيعتنا، وصرنا نسلك في البر بسهولة 
بحياته التي أعطاها لنا.
وهكذا أصلح المسيح البشرية التي فسدت بالخطية، بعد أن عجز الناموس عن أن يبرر اليهود وعجز الضمير عن أن يبرر الأمم.
المسيح إنتصر على الموت وقام بحياة منتصرة. هذه الحياة أعطاها لنا لننتصر على الخطية ونسلك فى البر. وهذا معنى نخلص بحياته (رو10:5).
وهذا
التبرير تنبأ عنه إشعياء "بالرب يتبرر ويفتخر كل..." (إش 25:45) "قد قربت 
برى. لا يبعد وخلاصى لا يتأخر" (إش 13:46) "أما خلاصي فإلى الأبد يكون وبرى
لا ينقض" (إش 6:51) وقوله برى يعنى أن البر هنا هو بر الله وليس بر 
الإنسان الذاتي.
إذاً نحن صولحنا مع الله بموت إبنه (رو 10:5) وذلك 
بالفداء والكفارة أي بإتحاد الفادى بنا، ثم صرنا نسلك بالبر وأصلحت طبيعتنا
إذ أعطانا المسيح حياته التي قام بها من الموت فصرنا "نخلص بحياته" 
(رو10:5).




ولذلك أيضاً سمعنا الوعد "من يغلب يأكل من 
شجرة الحياة"، هذه التي لم يأكل منها آدم فمات (رؤ7:2) وهذه معناها أن كل 
من يختار المسيح تاركاً شرور هذا العالم يعطيه الله أن يأكل من شجرة 
الحياة، أي يحيا إلى الأبد. لذلك نجد أن آخر آيات الكتاب المقدس "آمين تعال
أيها يسوع" (رؤ21:22) فبمجيئه الثاني تبدأ حياتنا الأبدية في السماء وتنفذ
إرادة الله. ونلاحظ أن الفداء أعطانا الحياة الأبدية على مرحلتين:-
الأولى:
هي ما يسمى بالقيامة الأولى، فيها نحيا على الأرض، وفيها نقوم من موت 
الخطية (يو25:5). ولكن وسط ضيق العالم، هذا الذي يستخدمه الله في أن يؤدب 
أولاده فيكون لهم نصيب في القيامة الثانية.
الثانية: وهذه تأتى بعد مجيء المسيح الثاني للدينونة، وفيها تكون القيامة العامة التي بعدها ندخل السماء في المجد ونحيا للأبد.
ونلاحظ
أن الفترة منذ سقوط الإنسان وحتى المجيء الثاني الذي يأتي المسيح فيه 
للدينونة، أى الفترة التي نعيشها على الأرض في ضيق لا تتعدى بضعة آلاف من 
السنين، وهذه الآلاف من السنين هي لا شئ بالنسبة للأبدية اللانهائية. وكأن 
خطة الله في أن يحيا الإنسان للأبد لم تتعطل سوى فترة بسيطة جداً. وهذا ما 
عبر عنه إشعياء النبي بقوله "لحيظة تركتك وبمراحم عظيمة سأجمعك" (أش7:54).
"بفيضان الغضب حجبت وجهي عنك لحظة وبإحسان أبدى أرحمك قال وليّك الرب" (إش8:54).


إذاً
نحن صولحنا مع الله بموت إبنه (رو 10:5) وذلك بالفداء والكفارة أي بإتحاد 
الفادى بنا، ثم صرنا نسلك بالبر وأصلحت طبيعتنا إذ أعطانا المسيح حياته 
التي قام بها من الموت فصرنا "نخلص بحياته" (رو10:5).




اجزاء الموضوع مقتبسه من موقع الانبا تكلا*​


----------



## Samir poet (21 أبريل 2011)

هيك رابط
اخى   الحبيب و نريد ردك 

http://songod.hooxs.com/t10-topic

شكرا لك


----------



## Samir poet (21 أبريل 2011)

*اجابة اخونا المسلم​*


----------



## Samir poet (21 أبريل 2011)

*انما خرج الانسان من الحنة معصية ربه ولن يعود الا بطاعة ربه فى ما امر وترك ما عنه نهى و زجر 
ان الكلام الذي تكتب لي من كتابكم ليس بخجة عندي وانا لا اصدقه 

ان الله خلق الانسان ليعيش في هذه النيا فترة محدودة يعمل فيها ما يريد وهو حر في عمله ثم يموت بعد انقضاء اجله في الدنيا 
الموت ليس نهاية الامر والقصة لا بل هى بداية الانتقال الى عالم اخر يجازى فيه الانسان على عمله الذي عمله في الدنيا فالله لم يخلق الانسان ليفنى
ان الله خلق الانسان ليعبده يطيعه 
ان الله خلق مخلوقات كثيرة تعبد الله بدون اردة منها فهى تلهم التسبيح لله كما يلهم الانسان النفس وخلق الانسان حر في تصرفاته واعماله ووهبه عقل 
يفكر به ويميز به الخطا و الصواب فهو يسطيع ان يعبد الله ويستطيع ان يعصيه ثم ارسل الرسل يامرون بامر الله و ليبينوا للناس الحق و الباطل فمن اطاعهم دخل الجنة ومن عصاهم دخل النار
ان الله خلق الانسان ليعبده بارادت الانسان نفسه بخلاف الكثير من المخلوقات الاخر التي ليس لها ارادة 
هذا العقيدة تدعو الانسان للعمل الصالح ليفتدي نفسه من النار اذ ان كل شيء يعتمد عليه ان عمل خيرا وجد خير وان عمل سوء يجد السوء
هذه عقيدتنا نحن المسلمون
اما عقيدتكم التي تقول بالفداء تجعل الانسان يتكل على الفداء و يترك العمل بل ويعمل الذنوب غير مبالي لانه في الجنة على كل حال 
لقد خرج الانسان من الجنة بالذنوب و لن يعود الا بالعمل الصالح ولن يفديه احد بل يفدي تفسه بنفسه
وللحديت بقية ..............*


----------



## Samir poet (21 أبريل 2011)

*اما تحميلي كل البشرية طيئة ادم كانهم هم الذين قاموا وفعلوها فهذا ظلم و الله لايظلم
وفكرة ان الانسان يخطئ ثم الرب يتل نفسه لتكفير الخطا فهذا فكرة مستحيلة لأن الله لايموت اولا وثانيا الانسان هو من اخطا وعليه التكفير عن خطأه وان يستغفر ربه ويطلب منه الغفران والعفو ويعمل من الاعمال الصالحة ما يكفر به خطأه ثالثا الله غير محدود لايمكن ان يتجسد في شخص محدود
والسيد المسيح كان عدم ثم وجد بولادته والله موجدود من غير بداية ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
اريد ان اسئل سؤال بسيط انتم تعبدون المسيح عليه السلام 
اذا قبل مولد المسيح من كان المعبود
من عاش قبل المسيح ما هو مصيره​*


----------



## Samir poet (21 أبريل 2011)

*نرد بقا على اخونا المسلم*


----------



## Samir poet (21 أبريل 2011)

*من الواضح يا اخى  انك لا تعرف شىء بالمسيحيه 

و الدليل على كلامك انك تقول ان المسيح قبل و لادته كان عدم

مفهوم اسلامى خاطىء 
لان المسيح شخصيا 
قال 
قبل ان يكون ابراهيم انا كائن 

و لماذا قال هذا لانه هو الله الغير محدد بالمدى 

انا هو تموتون في خطاياكم. 


25 فقالوا له من انت. فقال لهم يسوع انا من البدء ما اكلمكم ايضا به. 


26 ان لي اشياء كثيرة اتكلم واحكم بها من نحوكم. لكن الذي ارسلني هو حق. وانا ما سمعته منه فهذا اقوله للعالم. 


27 ولم يفهموا انه كان يقول لهم عن الآب. 


28 فقال لهم يسوع متى رفعتم ابن الانسان فحينئذ تفهمون اني انا هو ولست افعل شيئا من نفسي بل اتكلم بهذا كما علّمني ابي. 


29 والذي ارسلني هو معي ولم يتركني الآب وحدي لاني في كل حين افعل ما يرضيه


30 وبينما هو يتكلم بهذا آمن به كثيرون.


نرى
بوضوح هنا ان السيد المسيح يعلن انه الله, فيقول لهم انه من فوق, ويقول 
لهم انه ليس من هذا العالم, وعندما سألوه "من انت؟" اجاب قائلا:


"انا من البدأ". ان هذا زعم واضح للالوهية, فمن من البدأ كائنا الا الله ؟




​*


----------



## Samir poet (21 أبريل 2011)

*ولكن لا احد من هؤلاء زعم انه نزل من السماء
• المسيح يعلن عن ازليته بقوله ان ابن الانسان نزل من السماء وهو في السماء - يوحنا 3: 13

• يكلم الآب ويقول انهم واحد - يوحنا 17: 22

ولا احد منهم زعم انه كائن من البدأ:
• المسيح يعلن انه ازلي كائن منذ البدأ وانه نزل من السماء - يوحنا 6: 38
• المسيح يعلن انه كائن من البدأ وازلي (ومن كائن منذ البدأ الا الله!) - يوحنا 8: 2​*


----------



## Samir poet (21 أبريل 2011)

*من الخطا جدا الاتكال على اعمالك يا مصطفى لنيل الخلاص الابدى 
فجميع اعمالك كخرق الباليه امام الله
و انت فى نفس الوقت الى تعمل فيه صلاحا فانك ترتكب ذنوب 
و لا يوجد احد تحت الارض لا يوجد به خطيه 

انت توارثت الخطيه و الدليل على هذا انك تخطىء 
هل فكرت انك كم مره انت تخطى فى اليثانيه الواحده او الساعه الواحده او اليوم كله
و الانسان انفصل كليا عن الله 
و يلزم ان يحصل صلح و هذا الصلح الله ذاته و سبحانه عمله 
انه تجسد و صلب وقام وكل من امن به نال الخلاص 
و كل من لا يؤمن مستجوب الدينونه
و قد اريتك مثال 
انك لو انت فديت اصدقالئك من موت محقق
و جماعه امنو بك و جماعه لم تومن 
فبالاحرى من تدخله بيتك و من تخرجه خارجا 

عين القشور عن عينك لكى تصل الى ما هو المسيح
هو الله و هو الذى تجسد و هو الذى سفك دمه على الصليب
و كل من امن خلص 
و يجب ان تنال غفران خطاياك لدخول الملكوت 
فلذلك كان لابد ان الله يتجسد لكى 

ينبغي أن يعرف
الإنسان أنّ خلاصه في يسوع المسيح وحده دون سواه. ففي يسوع كل الكفاية 
للخلاص من جرم الخطية وسلطانها. لقد دُعي "اسمه يسوع لأنّه يُخلّص شعبه من 
خطاياهم" ﴿متى 1: 21﴾.

لقد سُرَّ الله منذ الأزل بتدبير طريق للخلاص بواسطة ابنه الوحيد. ولكي 
يتمَّ الخلاص تجسَّد يسوع، "وإذ وُجد في الهيئة كإنسان، أطاع حتى الموت، 
موت الصليب" ﴿فيلبي 2: 8﴾. ولو كان هناك من طريق آخر للخلاص لما بذل يسوع 
حياته لأجلنا. لقد قدمت النعمة غير المحدودة أعظم تضحية، ولأجلنا بذلت 
المحبة الإلهية ذاتها.

فكيف نظن أنّه توجد طريقة أخرى للخلاص غير الطريقة التي دبّرها الله، 
المعلنة بكل وضوح وجلاء في كتابه المقدس؟! حقاً "ليس بأحدٍ غيره الخلاص. 
لأن ليس اسم آخر تحت السماء قد أُعطي بين الناس به ينبغي أن نخلص" ﴿أعمال 
الرسل 4: 12﴾.

من الخطأ الظن أنّ خلاص المسيح يحتاج إلى مجهود بشري لكي يصبح كاملاً. فأيّ
صلاح فينا يمكننا أن نضيفه إلى دم المسيح وبره؟ "كثوب عدّة كلُّ أعمال 
برنا" ﴿إشعياء 64 :6﴾. فهل تصلح هذه لتكمّل برَّه الغالي؟ هل يمكن أن تُخلط
الأسمال البالية بالحرير الناصع البياض؟ التراب بالتبر؟ إنها إهانة عظمى 
للمخلص أن نفكر مثل هذه الأفكار. إنها خطية قائمة بذاتها بغض النظر عن 
خطايانا السالفة التي عملناها

حتى وإن كان لنا أي بر نفتخر به، فمن الحكمة أن نضعه جانباً، ونقبل برّ 
المسيح، إذ لا شك أنّ الله يُسر به أكثر من أي شيء في طبيعتنا.

أي صلاح يوجد فينا؟؟ "ليس من يعمل صلاحاً. ليس ولا واحد" ﴿رومية 3: 12﴾.

ومعنى هذا أن نعامله بالطريقة التي يحبها هو، لأنه يريد أنّ "جميع المتعبين
والثقيلي الأحمال يأتون إليه فيريحهم" ﴿متى 11 :28﴾. إن كان يخامرنا أدنى 
شك في "أنه قادر أن يخلّص إلى التمَّام" ﴿عبرانيين 7 :25﴾، فإننا نحدّد 
قوته الإلهية ونلقي ظلاً من الشك على محبته الأبدية، بل ونجرح شعور الذي 
أحبَّ الجميع وخاصة الخطاة. وفي هذه الحالة نسيء إلى كرامته في أسمى 
معانيها - ألا وهي قدرته ورغبته في "أن يخلِّص الذين يتقدَّمون به إلى 
الله" ﴿عبرانيين 7: 25﴾.

حين تشب النار في المنزل يتعلق الطفل الصغير برجل المطافئ ويتشبث به دون أن
يتساءل عن قوة ساعديه أو إخلاص قلبه في إنقاذه، لكنه يتمسَّك به بكل قوته.
وبينما تشتعل النار، وترتفع ألسنتها، ويكاد دخانها يعمي الأبصار، يزداد 
الطفل الصغير تمسُّكاً برجل المطافئ، مطوقاً عنقه بذراعيه الصغيرتين، 
فيحمله الرجل وينقذه من الموت المحقق.

بهذه الطريقة نفسها التصقْ بيسوع، وهو قادر أن يخلصك من نيران الخطية. 
ينبغي أن تثق في قدرة الرب يسوع، فهو إله قادر أن يخلص وإنسان بدون خطية 
يرثي لضعفاتنا. وبما أنه إله وإنسان في نفس الوقت، فهو يشترك مع الله في 
قداسته، ومع الإنسان في بشريته.

اذكر أنه هو نفسه الطريق فهو لا يحتاج إلى طريق آخر يوصلنا إليه. اطرح هذه 
الأفكار جانباً واحترس منها فهي أشر أنواع التجديف على الله المحب.

هل يمكن أن نأتي إلى الرب يسوع وفي أيدينا شيء نقدمه له ثمناً لخلاصه؟ وهل 
يحتاج إلى شيء منا؟ وإن كان حقاً يحتاج، فأي شيء يمكن أن نقدمه له؟ وهل 
يبيع بركات الفداء التي لا تقدَّر بثمن؟ الفداء الذي اشتراه بدمه الثمين، 
هل يبيعه لنا بدموعنا، وتعهداتنا وعواطفنا، وأعمالنا؟

إنَّ الذي يحاول أن يدفع ثمناً يجهل شخصية وشخص من يتعامل معه.. فهو ليس 
تاجراً، لكنه شخص كريم يمنح مجاناً بحسب ما تملي عليه محبته. في إمكان 
الخطاة أصحاب الأيدي الفارغة أن يأخذوا كل ما يريدون. فكل ما يحتاجونه عند 
يسوع، وهو يعطي لكل من يسأل. لكن ينبغي أن نؤمن أنه الكل في الكل، وينبغي 
ألا نحاول أن نضيف شيئاً للعمل الذي أكمله هو، أو نعمل شيئاً به نصبح 
مستحقين لنوال ما يمنحه هو للخطاة الغير المستحقين.

والسبب في أنّ الإيمان هو طريق الحصول على غفران الخطايا والحياة الأبدية، 
هو أنّ هذا الطريق قد رسمه الله.. فقد وعد الله في كتابه المقدس أن يخلص كل
من يؤمن باسم الرب يسوع، ولن يتخلّى عن وعده إلى الأبد. إنّ مسرته بابنه 
الوحيد تجعله يسر أيضاً بكل الذين يحتمون به كرجائهم الوحيد. وهو يعترف بكل
من يعترف بالابن ويُخلِّص كل من يطلب الخلاص من الفادي الذي سفك دمه. 
وإكراماً لابن محبته، لا يسمح بفشل أي إنسان يثق في الابن، "من له الابن 
فله الحياة الأبدية" ﴿1يوحنا 5: 12﴾.

إن كنت تثق بالرب يسوع وحده فلا خوف البتة لأنك ستخلص حتماً الآن. حين يؤمن
الإنسان يصبح في شركة مع الله، وهذه الشركة هي عربون البركة. فالإيمان 
يخلصنا لأنه يربطنا بالرب يسوع، وبما أنّ المسيح والله واحد، فإننا نرتبط 
بالله الآب أيضاً.

حينما يثق الإنسان في أعماله، أو صلواته، أو حسناته، فهذه كلها لا تخلصه، 
لأنّ الرباط الوحيد الذي يربط بين الإنسان وبين الله هو الرب يسوع المسيح. 
والإيمان، وإن كان يبدو كالحبل الرفيع، إلا أنّ طرفه في يد الله العظيم على
شاطئ الأمان، وحينما تشده القوة الإلهية، ينجو الإنسان الذي يتمسّك به من 
الهلاك.

فما أمجد الإيمان لأنه يربطنا بالله بواسطة المخلص الذي عيّنه، الرب يسوع المسيح.
ألا تتفق هذه الحقائق مع المنطق؟ فكِّر فيها ملياً، وليتك تتَّحد مع الله عن طريق إيمانك بالرب يسوع.​*


----------



## Samir poet (21 أبريل 2011)

*يجيب اخونا المسلم*


----------



## Samir poet (21 أبريل 2011)

*اذا كان المسيح ابدي وازلي لماذا ولدته مريم عليهما السلام طفلا وترعرع وكبر كيف تفسر هذا 
وبالنسبة لذنوب عندنا في القران قوله تعالى " فسبح بحمدربك واستغفره انه كان ثوابا " 
وقولك "حينما يثق الإنسان في أعماله، أو صلواته، أو حسناته، فهذه كلها لا تخلصه، "
نعم انما يخلصه عفو الرب وغفرانه والذي اشترط العمل الصلح للحول عليه انا لا اثق في اعنالي انما اثق في وعد ربي على لسان نبيه
قد تكلم في الرد السابق عن الثواب والعقاب في الاسلام وانالانسان يثاب على عمله ويعاقب عليه 
ونظرية الثواب والعقاب من نظريات علم النفس التابت وانها من الوسائل الاساسية في التربية والتعليم مما يدل بشكل علمي 
ان الاسلام دين الفطرة البشرية الذي يصلحها في النيا والاخرة​*


----------



## Samir poet (21 أبريل 2011)

*اقراء هذه القصة العجيبة
كان هناك ملك قوي عظيم تمرد عليه شعبه واخذوا يعتون في الارض فسادا يفسدون فيها ولا يصلحون فغب عليهم وارسل اليهم رسوله ليتهاهم عن الفساد ويرشدهم الى الصلاح فكذبوه وحاربوه وناصبوه العداء فارسل رسولا اخر فقتلوه غضب الملك غضبا شديدا عارما وشاط واشطشاط واتخذفيه قرارا نهائيا حاسما لا رجعت فيه ولا رحمة قرر ان يرسل اليهم ابنه الوحيد البرئ الطاهر النقي والذي هو الملك نفسه ولكنه ابن الملك "متاهة" لماذا ارسله قد ارسله ليقتله ويسفكون دمه فيغفر لهم بسفك دمه الطاهر ويموت لاجلهم لانهم لم يفعلوا الخير 
وكان هذا القرار الخطير نهاية تلك القصة الحزينة*


----------



## Samir poet (21 أبريل 2011)

*نرد على اخونا المسلم*​


----------



## Samir poet (21 أبريل 2011)

*لا يوجد أحد يجادل في أن 
الإيمان لازم للخلاص. 


فالذى لا يؤمن يهلك. والسيد المسيح يقول: (ومن لم يؤمن يدن) (مر 16: 16) ويقول
الكتاب أيضاً: الذي 
يؤمن به لا يدان. والذى لا يؤمن قد دين، لأنه لم يؤمن باسم ابن الله الوحيد) 
(يو 3: 18) انظر أيضاً (يو 3: 36) ولا داعى لأن نورد كل الآيات الخاصة 
بالإيمان، فلزوم قاعدة مسلم بها من الجميع. 


إنما الأمر غير المقبول هو 
التعليم بأن الخلاص يكون بالإيمان وحده، مع تجاهل مسائل إيمانية من تعليم 
المسيح نفسه! 


فالمسيح هو الذي قال: (من 
آمن واعتمد خلص) (مر 16: 16) ولم يقل: (من آمن خلص) 
بحذف المعمودية. 
والمسيح هو الذي قال عن
التوبة: (إن لم تتوبوا، فجميعكم كذلك تهلكون) (لو 
13: 3، 5) وهو الذي قال عن الأعمال: (ليس كل من يقول لى يارب، يدخل 
ملكوت السموات) (مت 7: 21). 


لماذا إذن التركيز على 
الإيمان وحده في موضوع الخلاص، وتجاهل 
المعمودية والتوبة والأعمال، وكلها من 
تعليم المسيح؟! وكذلك 
التناول من جسده ودمه (يو 6: 53)! 


إنه نوع من التطرف أن يتحمس 
إنسان لشئ، فيدعى أنه كل شئ، وإن ما عداه لا شئ! 


الإيمان له أهميته. 
والمعمودية أيضاً لها أهميتها. والتوبة لها أهميتها. وباقى الأمور لها 
أهميتها. فما معنى إنكار كل شئ. والاصرار على عبارة (آمن فقط)، بينما 
الكتاب يذكر إلى جوار الإيمان أموراً كثيرة.. 


إننا نشدد على الإيمان، في 
الكرازة لغير المؤمنين.. 


وهكذا كان يفعل 
الآباء الرسل 
فى التبشير بالإنجيل لغير المؤمنين، على اعتبار أن كل أعمالهم الصالحة بدون 
إيمان، لا يمكن أن تخلصهم. فلابد من
الإيمان بالفداء، والايمان بالمسيح 
فادياً ومخلصاً. 


وإيمانهم هذا هو الخطوة 
الأولى التي تقودهم إلى باقى النقط التي هى من حقائق الإيمان المسيحى وجزء منه. 



إن 
الرسل ما كانوا يستطعيون 
أن يحدثوا غير المؤمنين عن
المعمودية واهميتها للخلاص. (انظر المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا في

موقع الأنبا تكلا في أقسام المقالات و 
الكتب الأخرى). فإن آمنوا، حثوهم 
عنها، وعمدوهم. وهم لا يستطيعون أن يبدأوا الحديث مع غير المؤمنين عن
التناول 
من جسد المسيح ودمه، إنما عليهم أولاً أن يؤمنوا بالمسيح، وذبيحة المسيح على 
الصليب. وبعد ذلك يحدثونهم عن جسد المسيح ودمه.. فهذا هو المنطق الطبيعى 
لخطوات التعليم. 


سجان 
فيلبي، يحدثونه أولاً عن
الايمان بالمسيح لكى يخلص. فإن آمن بالمسيح، يحدثونه عن المعمودية، 
ويعمدونه هو والذين له أجمعين (أع 16: 30 33) 


إن كلام الرسل عن 
الإيمان، 
لا يلغى أهمية 
المعمودية والأسرار الكنسية التي تأتى بعده. بل الإيمان هو خطوة 
ممهدة لها، لأنه لا ينال من 
أسرار الكنيسة إلا المؤمنون.. المؤمنون بالمسيح 
والمؤمنون بها. فهى جزء من الإيمان. 


وهنا نأخذ الإيمان بمعناه 
الواسع، أى الإيمان بكل الحقائق الإيمانية، التي ترد في 
قانون الإيمان، وفى 
كل عقيدة الكنيسة في كل تعليم المسيح. 


هل الإيمان، هو فقط 
الايمان بالمسيح فادياً ومخلصاً؟ أم هو الإيمان أيضاً بلاهوت المسيح وتجسده وصلبه 
وقيامته وصعوده ومجيئه الثانى.. وأيضاً الإيمان بالثالوث القدوس، وبعمل الروح 
القدس في 
الكنيسة، والإيمان بالمعمودية والقيامة العامة، وكل حقائق الإنجيل.



والإيمان ليس هو الحقائق 
النظرية، بل أيضاً حياة الإيمان. 


وحياة الإيمان تشمل الإيمان 
الحى (يع 2: 17، 20)، والعامل 
بالمحبة. 


وحياة الإيمان تشمل الإيمان 
الحى (غل 3: 11، يع 17، 20)، والإيمان العامل بالمحبة (غل 5: 6) الذي 
يثمر ثمر الروح (غل 5: 22) حقاً إن كلمة (إيمان) كلمة واسعة للذين يفهمونها، 
قد تشمل الحياة الروحية كلها (اقرأ الفصل الخاص بالإيمان في كتابنا:
الخلاص في المفهوم الأرثوذكسى) 
المنشور هنا في موقع أنبا تكلا.


والحديث عن الإيمان، حتى 
الإيمان وحده، لا يلغى أهمية 
الكنيسة. لأن الإيمان يناله عن طريق الكنيسة.



كيف وصل الإيمان إلى العالم؟ أليس عن طريق 
الكنيسة؟ أليس عن طريق 
معلمى الكنيسة الذين نشروا الإيمان في 
المسكونة كلها: أولاً
الآباء الرسل، ثم تلاميذهم 
الآباء الأساقفة والقسوس.. 
إلى كل المعلمين في جيلنا. 


هوذا
بولس الرسول يقول: (لأن كل من يدعو باسم الرب يخلص. فكيف يدعون بمن لم يؤمنوا به؟ وكيف يؤمنون 
بمن لم يسمعوا به؟ وكيف يسمعون بلا 
كارز؟ وكيف يكرزون إن لم يرسلوا؟) (رو 
10: 13 15).


ماذا نقول إذن عن الذين نالوا 
الإيمان عن طريق الكنيسة لكى يخلصوا. ولما آمنوا، أكروا أهمية الكنيسة في موضوع 
الخلاص!


تبقى بعد ذلك نقطة خاصة 
بعلاقة الإيمان بالمعمودية: 


فالبعض يمنعون معمودية 
الأطفال، لأنهم لم يصلوا بعد إلى الإيمان الواعى وينتظرون عليهم بلا معمودية 
حتى ينضجوا! 


فما مصير هؤلاء 
الأطفال إذن، 
بلا معمودية، وبلا إيمان، هل نتركهم ليهلكوا؟! 


لقد خصت باباً طويلاً عن 
معمودية الأطفال) في
الجزء الخاص بالمعمودية في
كتابنا (اللاهوت المقارن) 
هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا أنصح بقراءته. أما ألان فأقول إن الأطفال ليست لهم أية عوائق ضد الإيمان. 
ونحن نعمدهم على إيمان والديهم ليخلصوا، كما خلص الأطفال الأبكار بإيمان 
والديهم الذين لطخوا الأبواب بدم الفصح (خر 12) وكما خلص الأطفال بإيمان 
آبائهم وأمهاتهم في عبور 
البحر الأحمر، وكما خلصوا بإيمان الآباء والأمهات
بالختان في اليوم الثامن (تك 17) وكان الختان يرمز إلى المعمودية (كو 2: 11، 12) 



نعمد الأطفال حرصاً على 
خلاصهم (يو 3: 5، مر 16: 16) وبالمعمودية يدخلون الكنيسة ويتلقون فيها 
الإيمان من نعومة أظفارهم. يعيشون فيه إيماناً حياً، وليس مجرد إيمان عقلى.



أما أن تركنا الأطفال بدون 
عماد، وبدون عضوية 
الكنيسة والاشتراك في حياتها، وفى عمل

الروح القدس في 
أسرارها، فإننا نكون بذلك قد أبعدناهم عن الإيمان العملى الذي يحبونه 
بالممارسة، ويتشربونه من حياة الكنيسة..! 


يقولون: وماذا إن كبر الطفل 
ولم يؤمن أو فسد؟ 


نقول إن تعليمه 
الإيمان هو 
المسئولية والديه، ومسئولية الكنيسة. فإن رفض الإيمان حينما يكبر، يكون كأى 
مرتد (عب 10: 38) ونكون نحن قد أدينا واجبنا من نحوه، ولم نمنع هنه وسائط 
الخلاص. وفى نفس الوقت لسنا نرغم حرية إرادته.. 


هنا ونود أن نقول ملاحظة 
عن (الإيمان الواعى): 


هل كل الكبار لهم النضوج 
الروحى والذهنى، الذي يدخلهم تحت عبارة (الإيمان الواعى)؟ ألا يوجد كبار 
كثيرون ليس لهم هذا الوعى ولا هذا النضوج، ولا يعرفون من الإيمان إلا أموراً 
بسيطة. ولا يستوعبون كثيراً من أعماق الإيمان وحقائقه.. ما هى مقاييس هذا 
الإيمان الواعى؟ وما مدى انطباقه على طبقات من الشعب تحتاج إلى مدى زمنى طويل 
لكى تصل إلى هذا الوعى، وقد لا تصل إطلاقاً..! وعلى الرغم من هذا، قد سمح 
بعمادهم من جهة السن. أما من جهة المعرفة فلا فرق بينهم وبين الصغار..! هل 
لا يسمح بعماد هؤلاء أيضاً؟ وإلا لماذا إذن التركيز على
الأطفال، الذين قال 
عنهم المسيح: (دعوا الأولاد يأتون إلى ولا تمنعوهم، لأن لمثل هؤلاء 
ملكوت السموات) (مت 19: 14).*


----------



## Samir poet (21 أبريل 2011)

*يا اخى 

انظر جيدا الى مفهوم الايمان المسيحى 
لكل من الايمان و الاعمال 
لان كليهما ضروريان
الايمان بدون اعمال انسان ميت و كذلك الاعمل بدون ايمان انسان ميت 
اى لو انت بتعمل كل شىء صالح وليس عندك ايمان بالرب يسوع فانت انسان هالك لا محال 
و لكن الشيطان قد يخدع البعض و يزين لهم ان الاعمال بدون الايمان بفذاء الرب يسوع 
هى تخلص الانسان 
و هذا المفهوم خطا بالطبع 
لانه شرط الاول الايمان 
الايمان يعنى الايمان بان يسوع المسيح هو الرب هو الله الذى ظهر فى الجسد
هو الذى سفك دمه على الصليب لكى يفدى المؤمنين بهذا العمل من لعنه جهنم 

اما الاعمال فالانجيل هو الفيصل 


26- فكما أَنَّ الجَسَدَ بدونِ الرُّوحِ مَيْتٌ، كذلِكَ الإِيمانُ بدونِ الأَعمالِ مَيْت. 


رساله يعقوب الايه 26

اى الشرطان يجب ان يتحققا لددخول الملكوت 
و ليس شرط واحد​*


----------



## Samir poet (21 أبريل 2011)

*لماذا جاء يسوع (4)

جاء يسوع ليعطينا الخلاص الثمين

تختلف
الطوائف في تعريف ما هو الخلاص وكل طائفة تجزم إنها هي الصح ولذلك أنا 
قررت أن ادرس ما هو الخلاص في الإنجيل وفي أقوال آباء الكنيسة الأولى. 
واعتقد أني في هذه الدراسة سأكون أمينة في الآيات التي سأدرسها وأيضا في 
تفسير آباء الكنيسة الأولى.

أعمالنا لا تكفي لخلاصنا
أولا أريد 
أن أوضح شيء غائبا عن معظم المسيحيين وهو إننا لا نستطيع بأعمالنا أن نحصل 
على خلاص يسوع وإلا لم يكن من المحتم أن يسوع يتجسد ويتألم ويصلب. أريد أن 
أوضح هذه الحقيقة تماما وهي انك لن تستطيع أن تخلص بأعمالك " وقد صرنا كلنا
كنجس وكثوب عدة كل أعمال برنا وقد ذبلنا كورقة وآثامنا كريح تحملنا" 
{أش64: 6}

واضح من الآية السابقة إن كل أعمال برنا، أي صلاح نفعله 
كثوب عدة (وهي تعني الثياب القذرة جدا filthy rags) فهذا يعني انك مهما 
فعلت الصلاح فهذا لا يكفي في نظر إلهنا لأنه قدوس جدا. والإنجيل يذكر انه 
بدون سفك دم لا تحصل مغفرة ولهذا جاء يسوع من السماء إلى ارض الشقاء لكي 
يسفك دمه على الصليب لأنه بدون سفك دم لا تحصل مغفرة. إذا مهما كانت 
أعمالنا فهي لا تكفي لخلاصنا. " لأنه إن كان إبراهيم قد تبرر بالأعمال فله 
فخر.ولكن ليس لدى الله. لأنه ماذا يقول الكتاب.فآمن إبراهيم بالله فحسب له 
برا. وأما الذي يعمل فلا تحسب له الأجرة على سبيل نعمة بل على سبيل دين 
وأما الذي لا يعمل ولكن يؤمن بالذي يبرر الفاجر فإيمانه يحسب له برا" {رو4:
2-5}الآيات تقول إن إبراهيم إذا قد تبرر بالأعمال فله فخر ولكن هذا الفخر
غير محسوب تماما لدى الله. إن إبراهيم آمن بالله فحسب له برا

ما هو المطلوب لخلاصنا

أولا دم يسوع المسفوك على الصليب لأنه بدون سفك دم لا تحصل مغفرة لذلك أي إنسان يؤمن أن أعماله ستخلصه فهو غلطان جدا جدا.

ثانيا
التوبة الحقيقة من القلب والمعمودية " فلما سمعوا نخسوا في قلوبهم وقالوا
لبطرس ولسائر الرسل ماذا نصنع أيها الرجال الاخوة. فقال لهم بطرس توبوا 
وليعتمد كل واحد منكم على اسم يسوع المسيح لغفران الخطايا فتقبلوا عطية 
الروح القدس. لان الموعد هو لكم ولأولادكم ولكل الذين على بعد كل من يدعوه 
الرب إلهنا" {أع2: 37-39} 

من هذه الآيات يتضح لنا إن الخلاص يتم 
عندما يسمع الإنسان رسالة الخلاص كما وعظها بطرس للثلاثة الآلاف نفس " فلما
سمعوا نخسوا في قلوبهم" وعندما قالوا للرجال المسيحيين ماذا نصنع بعد أن 
سمعوا رسالة الخلاص قال لهم بطرس توبوا وليعتمد كل واحد منكم على اسم يسوع 
المسيح لغفران الخطايا فتقبلوا عطية الروح القدس. 

ويقول القديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم في مجموعة نيقية، المجموعة الأولى المجلد 11 صفحة 102 

How
is it that it came into the minds of those three thousand and five 
thousand straightway, to choose virtue, and that they simultaneously 
became Christian philosophers.

وترجمة الكلمات السابقة هي: كيف أن 
الثلاثة الآلاف والخمسة الآلاف في الحال وفورا اختاروا أن يتبعوا الفضيلة 
والصلاح والعفة وفي آن واحد اصبحوا فلاسفة مسيحيين. ومن هذه الكلمات يتضح 
لنا أن خلاص الإنسان ممكن أن يكون في الحال وفورا كما كتب القديس يوحنا 
ذهبي الفم في الكلمات السابقة.

ثالثا يجب أن حياتنا تعبر عن خلاصنا.
بمعنى أن كل تصرفاتنا تعبر عن الميلاد الثاني. منذ فترة قصيرة تقابلت مع 
سيدة قبلت يسوع المسيح كمخلص ورب وقالت لي عندما ولدلت ولادة جديدة حياتي 
تغيرت تماما لم اعد أتصرف كما كنت أتصرف وأصبحت أريد أن افعل كل شيء في 
حياتي حسب الإنجيل. لقد تغيرت حياتها تماما.

هل من الممكن آن تتغير حياة الإنسان في فترة قصيرة جدا؟
من
سفر أعمال الرسل نرى إن الثلاثة الآلاف خلصوا في الفور والحال كما شرح 
القديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم. وأيضا ذكر سفر أعمال الرسل كيف أن بولس الرسول خلص
ودعي للخدمة في خلال دقائق. وأيضا السجان الذي كان مسؤول عن السجن الذي 
كان به بولس وسيلا " فطلب ضوءا واندفع إلى داخل وخرّ لبولس وسيلا وهو 
مرتعد. ثم أخرجهما وقال يا سيدي ماذا ينبغي أن افعل لكي اخلص. فقالا آمن 
بالرب يسوع المسيح فتخلص أنت وأهل بيتك. وكلماه وجميع من في بيته بكلمة 
الرب. فأخذهما في تلك الساعة من الليل وغسلهما من الجراحات واعتمد في الحال
هو والذين له أجمعون. ولما اصعدهما إلى بيته قدم لهما مائدة وتهلل مع جميع
بيته إذ كان قد آمن بالله" {أع16: 29-34}كان كل المطلوب من هذا السجان أن 
يؤمن بالرب يسوع ويتعمد فيخلص في الفور والحال. وأيضا اللص اليمين الذي 
خلص في اقل من دقيقة. والبعض يقول إن الآية تقول تتموا خلاصكم في خوف ورعدة
والرد على ذلك إن الآية ترجمتها الصحيحة هي اعملوا بخلاصكم بخوف ورعدة. 
إذا يجب أن نعمل بخلاصنا في كل وقت.

مطلوب الاعتراف بفمك والإيمان بقلبك أن يسوع المسيح أقامه الله من الأموات لكي تخلص
"لأنك إن اعترفت بفمك بالرب يسوع وآمنت بقلبك أن الله أقامه من الأموات خلصت"{رو9:10}
لن
ترى إنسان اختبر خلاص يسوع المسيح في حياته وإلا ووجدته يتكلم عن يسوع 
المسيح وعن كيفية التغيير الذي حدث في حياته. وسوف ترى أيضا أن قلبه مليء 
بالأيمان إن يسوع المسيح أقامه إلهنا الصالح من الأموات 

حياة الإنسان الذي يعيش حياة التوبة
إن
الإنسان الذي خلص بسفك دم يسوع المسيح وتعمد وعاش حياة التوبة لابد أن 
حياته تعبر عن هذا الخلاص الثمين. لن ترى هذا الإنسان يخطئ براحة ضمير. لن 
ترى هذا الإنسان ينصب على السنتر لنك وكأن شيء لم يكن. لن ترى هذا الإنسان 
يشتم أو يرآي. سترى حياته تعبر عن يسوع المسيح حي في حياته. أما إذا كان 
الإنسان يعيش حياته بالطول والعرض فهو إنسان لم يختبر خلاص يسوع المسيح. قد
تقول أنا أتناول كل أسبوع، أقول لك انك تأخذ دينونة لنفسك كل مرة تتناول 
فيها بدون استحقاق. الإنجيل يقول " إذا أي من أكل هذا الخبز أو شرب كاس 
الرب بدون استحقاق يكون مجرما في جسد الرب ودمه. ولكن ليمتحن الإنسان نفسه 
وهكذا يأكل من الخبز ويشرب من الكأس. لان الذي يأكل ويشرب بدون استحقاق 
يأكل ويشرب دينونة لنفسه غير مميّز جسد الرب. من اجل هذا فيكم كثيرون ضعفاء
ومرضى وكثيرون يرقدون. لأننا لو كنا حكمنا على أنفسنا لما حكم علينا. ولكن
إذ قد حكم علينا نؤدب من الرب لكي لا ندان مع العالم" {1كو11: 27-32} هذا 
هو المطلوب منا قبل التناول، أن نمتحن أنفسنا ونتوب عن خطايانا التي 
فعلناها بمعرفة والتي فعلناها بغير معرفة.

عمل النعمة في الخلاص

"ونحن
أموات بالخطايا أحيانا مع المسيح.بالنعمة انتم مخلّصون. أقامنا معه 
أجلسنا معه في السماويات في المسيح يسوع ليظهر في الدهور الآتية غنى نعمته
الفائق باللطف علينا في المسيح يسوع. لأنكم بالنعمة مخلّصون بالإيمان 
وذلك ليس منكم.هو عطية الله. ليس من أعمال كي لا يفتخر أحد" {أف2: 5-9} 
بالنعمة انتم مخلصون أي أن الله الآب أحيانا مع المسيح ونحن كنا أموات 
بالخطايا وبنعمته خلصنا. ويكرر هذا المعنى ويقول " لأنكم بالنعمة مخلّصون 
بالإيمان وذلك ليس منكم.هو عطية الله. ليس من أعمال كي لا يفتخر أحد" نحن 
خلصنا بالنعمة لان أحد معاني النعمة باليوناني الذي كتب به العهد الجديد هو
favor وهذا يعني فضل أو مساعدة أو منً على. إن الخلاص بالنعمة هو عطية 
إلهنا الصالح لأن إلهنا الصالح تفضل ومنً علينا وساعدنا بنعمته. ليس من 
أعمال كي لا يفتخر أحد. اكرر هذه الحقيقة أن الخلاص لا نأخذه بالأعمال كي 
لا يفتخر أحد. وأقول مرة أخرى إن كان الخلاص بالأعمال ما كان جاء يسوع 
المسيح إلى الأرض وتجسد وتألم وصلب.

"الذي خلّصنا ودعانا دعوة مقدسة
لا بمقتضى أعمالنا بل بمقتضى القصد والنعمة التي أعطيت لنا في المسيح يسوع
قبل الأزمنة الأزلية" {2تي 1: 9}من هذه الآية نرى إن يسوع دعانا دعوة 
مقدسة حسب القصد والنعمة. إن يسوع المسيح خلصنا ودعانا حسب القصد والنعمة 
ولا حسب أعمالنا. 

"فان كان بالنعمة فليس بعد بالأعمال.وإلا فليست 
النعمة بعد نعمة.وان كان بالأعمال فليس بعد نعمة.وإلا فالعمل لا يكون بعد 
عملا." {رو11: 6}نحن خلصنا بالنعمة وهذا ليس فكر بروتستنتي ولكنه فكر 
الإنجيل. 

استفيد من فيض نعمة يسوع المسيح

"لأنه إن كان 
بخطية الواحد قد ملك الموت بالواحد فبالأولى كثيرا الذين ينالون فيض النعمة
وعطية البر سيملكون في الحياة بالواحد يسوع المسيح" {رو5: 17}إذا كنت تؤمن
أن يسوع المسيح مات على الصليب لكي يعطيك غفرانه من دمه المسفوك على 
الصليب فأنت تأخذ من فيض نعمته وستملك معه في الحياة بيسوع المسيح.

لا تعيش حياتك لنفسك ولكن عش حياتك للذي مات لأجلك وقام
"وهو مات لأجل الجميع كي يعيش الأحياء فيما بعد لا لأنفسهم بل للذي مات لأجلهم وقام." {2كو5: 15}

كلمة
أخيرة أقولها لكل من يقرأ هذه المقالة، إذا كنت تشعر بعد قرأة هذه المقالة
انك فعلا وصلتك رسالة الخلاص وانك تشعر أن يسوع المسيح سفك دمه على الصليب
من اجل خلاصك فعليك أن تعيش بالكامل ليسوع المسيح. عليك أن تقرأ الإنجيل 
كل يوم بدقة وبروح الصلاة حتى يكشف لك الروح القدس أخطائك التي يجب أن تتوب
عنها وأيضا يكشف لك الروح القدس ما هو المطلوب منك أن تفعله كمسيحي. وأريد
أن اذكر هنا إن الروح القدس سيمحصنا كالفضة حتى نتنقى من كل الشوائب التي 
في حياتنا. يجب أن نعيش حياتنا فيما بعد لا لأنفسنا بل للذي مات وقام من 
أجلنا. الرجاء عندما تذهب إلى مكان ما مثل حفلات الأفراح أن تسأل نفسك هذا 
السؤال: هل يسوع المسيح سيكون جالس بجانبي وهو مستريح جدا أم انه سيقف على 
باب صالة الأفراح ويقف حزين خارجا. الرجاء من كل إنسان يقول أنا مسيحي أن 
يكون مدقق في تصرفاته " فانظروا كيف تسلكون بالتدقيق لا كجهلاء بل كحكماء 
مفتدين الوقت لان الأيام شريرة. من اجل ذلك لا تكونوا أغبياء بل فاهمين ما 
هي مشيئة الرب. ولا تسكروا بالخمر الذي فيه الخلاعة بل امتلئوا بالروح 
مكلمين بعضكم بعضا بمزامير وتسابيح وأغاني روحية مترنمين ومرتلين في قلوبكم
للرب"{أف5: 15-19} سامحوني لأني سأذكر هذا الجزء من الآية وهي " من اجل 
ذلك لا تكونوا أغبياء بل فاهمين ما هي مشيئة الرب" إن الإنسان الذي لا يفهم
ما هي مشيئة ربنا في حياته، ومنها عدم الجلوس في أماكن مليئة بالصخب، إن 
الإنجيل يدعو هذا الإنسان غبي. إن هذا ليس تعبيري ولكنه تعبير الإنجيل.

قارن حياتك بالمكتوب سابقا
الرجاء
إن كل من يقرأ هذه المقالة يقارن حياته ويسأل نفسه هل أنا اشعر بخلاص يسوع
في حياتي؟ وان كنت اشعر بخلاص يسوع ، هل آنا أعيش بما يرضي الهي 
الصالح؟....لنا بقية​*


----------



## Samir poet (21 أبريل 2011)

*لماذا جاء يسوع (4)

جاء يسوع ليعطينا الخلاص الثمين

تختلف
الطوائف في تعريف ما هو الخلاص وكل طائفة تجزم إنها هي الصح ولذلك أنا 
قررت أن ادرس ما هو الخلاص في الإنجيل وفي أقوال آباء الكنيسة الأولى. 
واعتقد أني في هذه الدراسة سأكون أمينة في الآيات التي سأدرسها وأيضا في 
تفسير آباء الكنيسة الأولى.

أعمالنا لا تكفي لخلاصنا
أولا أريد 
أن أوضح شيء غائبا عن معظم المسيحيين وهو إننا لا نستطيع بأعمالنا أن نحصل 
على خلاص يسوع وإلا لم يكن من المحتم أن يسوع يتجسد ويتألم ويصلب. أريد أن 
أوضح هذه الحقيقة تماما وهي انك لن تستطيع أن تخلص بأعمالك " وقد صرنا كلنا
كنجس وكثوب عدة كل أعمال برنا وقد ذبلنا كورقة وآثامنا كريح تحملنا" 
{أش64: 6}

واضح من الآية السابقة إن كل أعمال برنا، أي صلاح نفعله 
كثوب عدة (وهي تعني الثياب القذرة جدا filthy rags) فهذا يعني انك مهما 
فعلت الصلاح فهذا لا يكفي في نظر إلهنا لأنه قدوس جدا. والإنجيل يذكر انه 
بدون سفك دم لا تحصل مغفرة ولهذا جاء يسوع من السماء إلى ارض الشقاء لكي 
يسفك دمه على الصليب لأنه بدون سفك دم لا تحصل مغفرة. إذا مهما كانت 
أعمالنا فهي لا تكفي لخلاصنا. " لأنه إن كان إبراهيم قد تبرر بالأعمال فله 
فخر.ولكن ليس لدى الله. لأنه ماذا يقول الكتاب.فآمن إبراهيم بالله فحسب له 
برا. وأما الذي يعمل فلا تحسب له الأجرة على سبيل نعمة بل على سبيل دين 
وأما الذي لا يعمل ولكن يؤمن بالذي يبرر الفاجر فإيمانه يحسب له برا" {رو4:
2-5}الآيات تقول إن إبراهيم إذا قد تبرر بالأعمال فله فخر ولكن هذا الفخر
غير محسوب تماما لدى الله. إن إبراهيم آمن بالله فحسب له برا

ما هو المطلوب لخلاصنا

أولا دم يسوع المسفوك على الصليب لأنه بدون سفك دم لا تحصل مغفرة لذلك أي إنسان يؤمن أن أعماله ستخلصه فهو غلطان جدا جدا.

ثانيا
التوبة الحقيقة من القلب والمعمودية " فلما سمعوا نخسوا في قلوبهم وقالوا
لبطرس ولسائر الرسل ماذا نصنع أيها الرجال الاخوة. فقال لهم بطرس توبوا 
وليعتمد كل واحد منكم على اسم يسوع المسيح لغفران الخطايا فتقبلوا عطية 
الروح القدس. لان الموعد هو لكم ولأولادكم ولكل الذين على بعد كل من يدعوه 
الرب إلهنا" {أع2: 37-39} 

من هذه الآيات يتضح لنا إن الخلاص يتم 
عندما يسمع الإنسان رسالة الخلاص كما وعظها بطرس للثلاثة الآلاف نفس " فلما
سمعوا نخسوا في قلوبهم" وعندما قالوا للرجال المسيحيين ماذا نصنع بعد أن 
سمعوا رسالة الخلاص قال لهم بطرس توبوا وليعتمد كل واحد منكم على اسم يسوع 
المسيح لغفران الخطايا فتقبلوا عطية الروح القدس. 

ويقول القديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم في مجموعة نيقية، المجموعة الأولى المجلد 11 صفحة 102 

How
is it that it came into the minds of those three thousand and five 
thousand straightway, to choose virtue, and that they simultaneously 
became Christian philosophers.

وترجمة الكلمات السابقة هي: كيف أن 
الثلاثة الآلاف والخمسة الآلاف في الحال وفورا اختاروا أن يتبعوا الفضيلة 
والصلاح والعفة وفي آن واحد اصبحوا فلاسفة مسيحيين. ومن هذه الكلمات يتضح 
لنا أن خلاص الإنسان ممكن أن يكون في الحال وفورا كما كتب القديس يوحنا 
ذهبي الفم في الكلمات السابقة.

ثالثا يجب أن حياتنا تعبر عن خلاصنا.
بمعنى أن كل تصرفاتنا تعبر عن الميلاد الثاني. منذ فترة قصيرة تقابلت مع 
سيدة قبلت يسوع المسيح كمخلص ورب وقالت لي عندما ولدلت ولادة جديدة حياتي 
تغيرت تماما لم اعد أتصرف كما كنت أتصرف وأصبحت أريد أن افعل كل شيء في 
حياتي حسب الإنجيل. لقد تغيرت حياتها تماما.

هل من الممكن آن تتغير حياة الإنسان في فترة قصيرة جدا؟
من
سفر أعمال الرسل نرى إن الثلاثة الآلاف خلصوا في الفور والحال كما شرح 
القديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم. وأيضا ذكر سفر أعمال الرسل كيف أن بولس الرسول خلص
ودعي للخدمة في خلال دقائق. وأيضا السجان الذي كان مسؤول عن السجن الذي 
كان به بولس وسيلا " فطلب ضوءا واندفع إلى داخل وخرّ لبولس وسيلا وهو 
مرتعد. ثم أخرجهما وقال يا سيدي ماذا ينبغي أن افعل لكي اخلص. فقالا آمن 
بالرب يسوع المسيح فتخلص أنت وأهل بيتك. وكلماه وجميع من في بيته بكلمة 
الرب. فأخذهما في تلك الساعة من الليل وغسلهما من الجراحات واعتمد في الحال
هو والذين له أجمعون. ولما اصعدهما إلى بيته قدم لهما مائدة وتهلل مع جميع
بيته إذ كان قد آمن بالله" {أع16: 29-34}كان كل المطلوب من هذا السجان أن 
يؤمن بالرب يسوع ويتعمد فيخلص في الفور والحال. وأيضا اللص اليمين الذي 
خلص في اقل من دقيقة. والبعض يقول إن الآية تقول تتموا خلاصكم في خوف ورعدة
والرد على ذلك إن الآية ترجمتها الصحيحة هي اعملوا بخلاصكم بخوف ورعدة. 
إذا يجب أن نعمل بخلاصنا في كل وقت.

مطلوب الاعتراف بفمك والإيمان بقلبك أن يسوع المسيح أقامه الله من الأموات لكي تخلص
"لأنك إن اعترفت بفمك بالرب يسوع وآمنت بقلبك أن الله أقامه من الأموات خلصت"{رو9:10}
لن
ترى إنسان اختبر خلاص يسوع المسيح في حياته وإلا ووجدته يتكلم عن يسوع 
المسيح وعن كيفية التغيير الذي حدث في حياته. وسوف ترى أيضا أن قلبه مليء 
بالأيمان إن يسوع المسيح أقامه إلهنا الصالح من الأموات 

حياة الإنسان الذي يعيش حياة التوبة
إن
الإنسان الذي خلص بسفك دم يسوع المسيح وتعمد وعاش حياة التوبة لابد أن 
حياته تعبر عن هذا الخلاص الثمين. لن ترى هذا الإنسان يخطئ براحة ضمير. لن 
ترى هذا الإنسان ينصب على السنتر لنك وكأن شيء لم يكن. لن ترى هذا الإنسان 
يشتم أو يرآي. سترى حياته تعبر عن يسوع المسيح حي في حياته. أما إذا كان 
الإنسان يعيش حياته بالطول والعرض فهو إنسان لم يختبر خلاص يسوع المسيح. قد
تقول أنا أتناول كل أسبوع، أقول لك انك تأخذ دينونة لنفسك كل مرة تتناول 
فيها بدون استحقاق. الإنجيل يقول " إذا أي من أكل هذا الخبز أو شرب كاس 
الرب بدون استحقاق يكون مجرما في جسد الرب ودمه. ولكن ليمتحن الإنسان نفسه 
وهكذا يأكل من الخبز ويشرب من الكأس. لان الذي يأكل ويشرب بدون استحقاق 
يأكل ويشرب دينونة لنفسه غير مميّز جسد الرب. من اجل هذا فيكم كثيرون ضعفاء
ومرضى وكثيرون يرقدون. لأننا لو كنا حكمنا على أنفسنا لما حكم علينا. ولكن
إذ قد حكم علينا نؤدب من الرب لكي لا ندان مع العالم" {1كو11: 27-32} هذا 
هو المطلوب منا قبل التناول، أن نمتحن أنفسنا ونتوب عن خطايانا التي 
فعلناها بمعرفة والتي فعلناها بغير معرفة.

عمل النعمة في الخلاص

"ونحن
أموات بالخطايا أحيانا مع المسيح.بالنعمة انتم مخلّصون. أقامنا معه 
أجلسنا معه في السماويات في المسيح يسوع ليظهر في الدهور الآتية غنى نعمته
الفائق باللطف علينا في المسيح يسوع. لأنكم بالنعمة مخلّصون بالإيمان 
وذلك ليس منكم.هو عطية الله. ليس من أعمال كي لا يفتخر أحد" {أف2: 5-9} 
بالنعمة انتم مخلصون أي أن الله الآب أحيانا مع المسيح ونحن كنا أموات 
بالخطايا وبنعمته خلصنا. ويكرر هذا المعنى ويقول " لأنكم بالنعمة مخلّصون 
بالإيمان وذلك ليس منكم.هو عطية الله. ليس من أعمال كي لا يفتخر أحد" نحن 
خلصنا بالنعمة لان أحد معاني النعمة باليوناني الذي كتب به العهد الجديد هو
favor وهذا يعني فضل أو مساعدة أو منً على. إن الخلاص بالنعمة هو عطية 
إلهنا الصالح لأن إلهنا الصالح تفضل ومنً علينا وساعدنا بنعمته. ليس من 
أعمال كي لا يفتخر أحد. اكرر هذه الحقيقة أن الخلاص لا نأخذه بالأعمال كي 
لا يفتخر أحد. وأقول مرة أخرى إن كان الخلاص بالأعمال ما كان جاء يسوع 
المسيح إلى الأرض وتجسد وتألم وصلب.

"الذي خلّصنا ودعانا دعوة مقدسة
لا بمقتضى أعمالنا بل بمقتضى القصد والنعمة التي أعطيت لنا في المسيح يسوع
قبل الأزمنة الأزلية" {2تي 1: 9}من هذه الآية نرى إن يسوع دعانا دعوة 
مقدسة حسب القصد والنعمة. إن يسوع المسيح خلصنا ودعانا حسب القصد والنعمة 
ولا حسب أعمالنا. 

"فان كان بالنعمة فليس بعد بالأعمال.وإلا فليست 
النعمة بعد نعمة.وان كان بالأعمال فليس بعد نعمة.وإلا فالعمل لا يكون بعد 
عملا." {رو11: 6}نحن خلصنا بالنعمة وهذا ليس فكر بروتستنتي ولكنه فكر 
الإنجيل. 

استفيد من فيض نعمة يسوع المسيح

"لأنه إن كان 
بخطية الواحد قد ملك الموت بالواحد فبالأولى كثيرا الذين ينالون فيض النعمة
وعطية البر سيملكون في الحياة بالواحد يسوع المسيح" {رو5: 17}إذا كنت تؤمن
أن يسوع المسيح مات على الصليب لكي يعطيك غفرانه من دمه المسفوك على 
الصليب فأنت تأخذ من فيض نعمته وستملك معه في الحياة بيسوع المسيح.

لا تعيش حياتك لنفسك ولكن عش حياتك للذي مات لأجلك وقام
"وهو مات لأجل الجميع كي يعيش الأحياء فيما بعد لا لأنفسهم بل للذي مات لأجلهم وقام." {2كو5: 15}

كلمة
أخيرة أقولها لكل من يقرأ هذه المقالة، إذا كنت تشعر بعد قرأة هذه المقالة
انك فعلا وصلتك رسالة الخلاص وانك تشعر أن يسوع المسيح سفك دمه على الصليب
من اجل خلاصك فعليك أن تعيش بالكامل ليسوع المسيح. عليك أن تقرأ الإنجيل 
كل يوم بدقة وبروح الصلاة حتى يكشف لك الروح القدس أخطائك التي يجب أن تتوب
عنها وأيضا يكشف لك الروح القدس ما هو المطلوب منك أن تفعله كمسيحي. وأريد
أن اذكر هنا إن الروح القدس سيمحصنا كالفضة حتى نتنقى من كل الشوائب التي 
في حياتنا. يجب أن نعيش حياتنا فيما بعد لا لأنفسنا بل للذي مات وقام من 
أجلنا. الرجاء عندما تذهب إلى مكان ما مثل حفلات الأفراح أن تسأل نفسك هذا 
السؤال: هل يسوع المسيح سيكون جالس بجانبي وهو مستريح جدا أم انه سيقف على 
باب صالة الأفراح ويقف حزين خارجا. الرجاء من كل إنسان يقول أنا مسيحي أن 
يكون مدقق في تصرفاته " فانظروا كيف تسلكون بالتدقيق لا كجهلاء بل كحكماء 
مفتدين الوقت لان الأيام شريرة. من اجل ذلك لا تكونوا أغبياء بل فاهمين ما 
هي مشيئة الرب. ولا تسكروا بالخمر الذي فيه الخلاعة بل امتلئوا بالروح 
مكلمين بعضكم بعضا بمزامير وتسابيح وأغاني روحية مترنمين ومرتلين في قلوبكم
للرب"{أف5: 15-19} سامحوني لأني سأذكر هذا الجزء من الآية وهي " من اجل 
ذلك لا تكونوا أغبياء بل فاهمين ما هي مشيئة الرب" إن الإنسان الذي لا يفهم
ما هي مشيئة ربنا في حياته، ومنها عدم الجلوس في أماكن مليئة بالصخب، إن 
الإنجيل يدعو هذا الإنسان غبي. إن هذا ليس تعبيري ولكنه تعبير الإنجيل.

قارن حياتك بالمكتوب سابقا
الرجاء
إن كل من يقرأ هذه المقالة يقارن حياته ويسأل نفسه هل أنا اشعر بخلاص يسوع
في حياتي؟ وان كنت اشعر بخلاص يسوع ، هل آنا أعيش بما يرضي الهي 
الصالح؟....لنا بقية​​*


----------



## Samir poet (21 أبريل 2011)

*اقراء هذه الكلام جيدا يا مصطفى
لانه شرح لماذا
صلب المسيح 
و لماذا تجسد الله لكى يصلب

و هذا المقالد د / لماريو انور
الفداء المسيحى ... 
فى كثير من الأحيان 
ينتابنى شعور عميق بخطورة ما أكتبه فى شأن عقيدة معينة ... أو تفكير دينى 
لآهوتى ... لأنه على حد علمى قد اقتل أو اتهم بالكفر عند المساس بهذه 
الأفكار أو الأعمدة الرئيسية للدين ... مع ذلك أصر على طرح كل الأفكار ... 
ورفضى القاطع بتشويه التسلسل الطبيعى للفكر الإنسانى الدينى على حساب 
إيمانيات تدمر الإيمان نفسه ...
نظرية الفداء المسيحى .. من أسس الإيمان
والدين المسيحى على مختلف طوائفه ومراتبه .... ولا يوجد أختلاف بين أثنين 
على هذه النظرية الشهيرة التى تعبر على نظرة المسيحى لفكرة الفداء الإلهى 
للبشرية ...
لنستعرض هذه النظرية من جديد .. لتوضيح ما بها من خلل ... 
أعذرونى أن استمعلة كلمة (( خلل )) مبكراً , لأنى بهذا افصح ما بداخلى 
باكراً , لكن أسمحوا لى بعرض فكرتى أولاً ...
النظرية تتلخص , بأن الله 
قد تجسد فى صورة إنسان ليفدى البشرية من الخطيئة الأصلية التى أرتكبها آدم 
وحواء فى حق البشرية ... و أنابوا بها عن البشرية أجمعين ...!! .... 
ومع
عدم أستحقاق الإنسان , للكفارة عن ذنبه لمحدوديته ... لأن الله غير محدود ,
والإنسان محدود , فكيف يكفر المحدد إلى غير المحدود , لذلك وجب على الله 
فداء البشرية كفارة عنها للإستحقاقية ... 
وأسمحوا لى أن أقتبس بعض الجمل من المقالات المسيحية فى هذا الشأن ....
-
((الهدف من فداء الإنسانية هو توحيد العلاقة التي كسرت بالخطيئة....الله 
يريدنا أن نكون شعبه وأن لا يكون عندنا خطية في حياتنا. خلال الأربع آلاف 
سنة الأولى أو العهد القديم, الله وفر ضحية مؤقتة للشعب للحصول على مغفرة 
الخطايا. مرة واحدة في السنة كل خطايا الشعب تكوم رمزيا على معزاة تجر خارج
المجموعة. هذه العملية يجب أن تعاد كل سنة. يستمع الكاهن للشعب وهو يعترف 
بخطاياه. وبعد ذلك يضحي بحيوان ويقدم الدم ككفارة عن خطايا الناس.
المسيح, حمل الله, هو الضحية الدائمة عن خطايانا. دم المسيح يوفر الغفران عن كل خطايانا.
عن
طريق إرساله ابنه, المسيح, الله عمل وعدا أو عهدا جديدا مع الإنسانية. فقط
إنسان كامل ممكن أن يكون الضحية. يسوع هو الشخص الوحيد الذي توافق مع هذه 
المؤهلات؛ لقد ولد من غير الخطيئة الأصلية....الله أعاد علاقته مع 
الإنسان))
..................................
- ((ان المعنى الاعمق 
في هذا يكمن في انه دون كفارة الله لاجل خطايا البشر,كان لا يمكن لله ان 
يعمل في محبته ورحمته وعدله في آنٍ لهذا الانسان المخلوق على صورته ومثاله.
وقد سقط بسبب او بآخر. وفي رأس هذه القائمة الحرية التي أساء استعمالها 
فاقتنصها الشيطان لارادته. أي ان آدم الاول مع زوجته أمنا حواء في سقطتهما 
هذه, قد باعا بكوريتهما وذريتهما للشيطان الرجيم.كما فعل بعده عيسو اخو 
يعقوب. إذ باع بكوريته هو ايضا. بأكلة عدس. من ثم عاد وطلبها بدموع فلم 
تعطى له .
لكن في تجسد الكلمة وصيرورته بديلاً عن آدم , فقد سوا القضية
بتمامها. إذ نقل الى جسده الكامل بركة النسل الآدمي, وسار بها تلك المرحلة
الصعبة وهي حفظ الوصية, التي عجز آدم ونسله عن حفظها, من مياه الاردن الى 
صليب الجلجثة.)) ... والكثير ... والكثير من هذه المقالات الممتلئة على 
الشبكة العنكبوتية (( الأنترنت )) .... بعد هذا العرض لنظرية الفداء هلما 
نستطلع ما بها ....
فى نظر العديد من المسيحيين , ولا سيما الذين لم 
يطلعوا على الايمان إلا من بعيد , يبدو الصليب وجهاً من وجوه قضية الحق 
المهضوم و المعاد . فيكون الصليب تلك الطريقة التى تمت بها مصالحة عدل الله
المهان اهانة لا حد لها , بتكفير لا حد له ... وهناك نصوص عبادة توحى , 
على ما يبدو , بأن الايمان المسيحى بالصليب يتصور إلهاً استوجب عدله الذى 
لا يرحم ذبيحة بشرية , ذبيحة ابنه نفسه . هذه الصورة خاطئة بقدر ما هى 
منتشرة . فالكتاب المقدس لا يفهم الصليب و كأنه وجه من وجوه قضية الحق 
المهضوم .
واليك ما كتبه البابا الحالى ( بندكتس ) : (( تأثر الشعور 
المسيحى من هذه الناحية الى حد بعيد بالعرض الأولى جداً للاهوت التكفير , 
الذى قام به أنسلمس الكنتربرى ( 1033 – 1109 ) )) . أسألكم ان تنتبهوا الى 
الكلمات التى استعملها البابا : إنه لاهوتى سيد قلمه . وهو لا يعيد الى 
بساط البحث نظرية أنسلمس فى حد ذاتها , بل يستعمل عبارة (( عرض أولى جداً 
للاهوت أنسلمس )) حرصت على الاستناد الى حجة فى علم اللاهوت
هل يستوجب عدل الله موت المسيح ؟
الفكرة
واضحة : يقال ان المسيح حل محل البشرية الخاطئة و اخذ على عاتقه العقاب 
المعد لتلك البشرية , فجعل من حياته ذبيحة تكفيرية . انتبهوا الى جميع هذه 
الكلمات التى يخشى ان نستعملها من دون ان نكسرها . لابد أن تعاقب البشرية 
الخاطئة : فنحن امام إله يعاقب . وان كان الله يعاقب , فمن الاكيد أنه لا 
يعمل ذلك بكل طيبة خاطر , ولا يمكن ان يكون عمله إجراءً اعتباطياً , لأن 
الاجراءات الاعتباطية هى ميزة من ميزات الطغاة , وليس الله بطاغية . فإن 
كان يعاقب , فلأن (( عليه )) ان يعاقب , فلأن عدله يستوجب ذلك . والحال ان 
المسيح حل محل البشرية لتحمل العقاب , اخذ على عاتقه العقاب . و اذا مات , 
فلا يكون موته من جراء خطاياه هو ( إنه برىء ) , بل من جراء خطايانا . إنه 
يكفر مكاننا .
وكثيراً ما تستعمل أيضاً كلمة (( تعويض )) . فيقال : لابد
من التعويض عن الإهانة التى نزلت بالله . والإكرام الذى رفض الناس 
بخطاياهم تأديته الى الله , قدمه المسيح البرىء من الخطيئة تعويضاً . تلك 
هى أهم المفردات التي كانت شائعة فى كتب التعليم المسيحي و كتب العبادة . 
أراجعها : العدل و العقاب و الاستبدال و التكفير و التعويض .
وكانوا 
يبررون استعمال جميع هذه الكلمات على الطريقة الآتية : لابد ان يأتى العقاب
على قدر الخطيئة . ذلك بأن الله لا يستطيع ان يسكن غضبه إلا إن أنزل 
العقاب الذى استوجبته المخالفة . ولكن , بما ان المهان هو الله نفسه , فلا 
يستطيع الانسان ان يعوض تعويضاً وافياً , فإن الله لا متناه و الانسان 
محدود . فمن المستحيل اذاً ان يلبي عدل الله . ولذلك , جاء المسيح – إنه 
انسان و لكنه إله – يحل محل الناس ليقدم لله تكفيراً لائقاً به , اى له 
قيمة لا متناهية . فالمحبة التى يكنها الله للبشر تظهر اذاً فى الحلول محل 
البشر , الذى ابتكر لتلبية عدل الله .
فالجوهر هو التكفير , و لا يمكن 
ان يتم التكفير إلا بتعويض يقدم لعدل الله . وهذا التعويض يتخذ شكل العقاب 
ترضى به الضحية نفسها , ولذلك يدل عليه بكلمة تكفير . انتم ترون ما أصوب 
قول البابا بندكتس بأن مثل هذا العرض لمعنى موت المسيح هو (( إولى الى حد 
بعيد )) . وهذا القول غير واف , ولذلك يضيف البابا (( نحول وجوهنا مرتاعين 
عن عدل إلهى يجرد غضبه القائم رسالة المحبة من كل مصداقية )) .
فكروا : 
يقال لنا إن الله لا يستطيع ان يغفر للانسان , ما لم يلب عدله أولاً . 
نستنتج من هذا القول أن الله ليس متناهياً فى المجانية . إنهم يلجأون , فى 
مرحلة متداخلة من مراحل الغفران , الى (( عدل )) يظهر حتماً بمظهر حد 
للمحبة . يجعلون فى الله محبة يحدها العدل . ان كان عدل الله يقتضى تعويضاً
عن الخطيئة , فهل يبقى مجال للكلام على الغفران بحصر المعنى ؟ فقد يعنى 
ذلك ان الله لا يستطيع ان يطلق العنان لرحمته , ما لم (( يتأثر )) أولاً . 
وبذلك نكون قد جعلنا فى الله نوعاً من التنازع بين عدل يميل الى الثأر و 
محبة ابوية , وتكون المحبة الأبوية محدودة بسبب مقتضى العدل الميال الى 
الثأر . ويكون دم المسيح الذى أريق فى الجلجثة ثمن دين يقتضيه الله تعويضاً
عن الاهانة التى أنزلتها خطيئة البشر فى كرامته .
المراجع

بهجة الحياة وغرخ الإيمان*


----------



## Samir poet (21 أبريل 2011)

*اقراء هذه الكلام جيدا يا مصطفى
لانه شرح لماذا
صلب المسيح 
و لماذا تجسد الله لكى يصلب

و هذا المقالد د / لماريو انور
الفداء المسيحى ... 
فى كثير من الأحيان 
ينتابنى شعور عميق بخطورة ما أكتبه فى شأن عقيدة معينة ... أو تفكير دينى 
لآهوتى ... لأنه على حد علمى قد اقتل أو اتهم بالكفر عند المساس بهذه 
الأفكار أو الأعمدة الرئيسية للدين ... مع ذلك أصر على طرح كل الأفكار ... 
ورفضى القاطع بتشويه التسلسل الطبيعى للفكر الإنسانى الدينى على حساب 
إيمانيات تدمر الإيمان نفسه ...
نظرية الفداء المسيحى .. من أسس الإيمان
والدين المسيحى على مختلف طوائفه ومراتبه .... ولا يوجد أختلاف بين أثنين 
على هذه النظرية الشهيرة التى تعبر على نظرة المسيحى لفكرة الفداء الإلهى 
للبشرية ...
لنستعرض هذه النظرية من جديد .. لتوضيح ما بها من خلل ... 
أعذرونى أن استمعلة كلمة (( خلل )) مبكراً , لأنى بهذا افصح ما بداخلى 
باكراً , لكن أسمحوا لى بعرض فكرتى أولاً ...
النظرية تتلخص , بأن الله 
قد تجسد فى صورة إنسان ليفدى البشرية من الخطيئة الأصلية التى أرتكبها آدم 
وحواء فى حق البشرية ... و أنابوا بها عن البشرية أجمعين ...!! .... 
ومع
عدم أستحقاق الإنسان , للكفارة عن ذنبه لمحدوديته ... لأن الله غير محدود ,
والإنسان محدود , فكيف يكفر المحدد إلى غير المحدود , لذلك وجب على الله 
فداء البشرية كفارة عنها للإستحقاقية ... 
وأسمحوا لى أن أقتبس بعض الجمل من المقالات المسيحية فى هذا الشأن ....
-
((الهدف من فداء الإنسانية هو توحيد العلاقة التي كسرت بالخطيئة....الله 
يريدنا أن نكون شعبه وأن لا يكون عندنا خطية في حياتنا. خلال الأربع آلاف 
سنة الأولى أو العهد القديم, الله وفر ضحية مؤقتة للشعب للحصول على مغفرة 
الخطايا. مرة واحدة في السنة كل خطايا الشعب تكوم رمزيا على معزاة تجر خارج
المجموعة. هذه العملية يجب أن تعاد كل سنة. يستمع الكاهن للشعب وهو يعترف 
بخطاياه. وبعد ذلك يضحي بحيوان ويقدم الدم ككفارة عن خطايا الناس.
المسيح, حمل الله, هو الضحية الدائمة عن خطايانا. دم المسيح يوفر الغفران عن كل خطايانا.
عن
طريق إرساله ابنه, المسيح, الله عمل وعدا أو عهدا جديدا مع الإنسانية. فقط
إنسان كامل ممكن أن يكون الضحية. يسوع هو الشخص الوحيد الذي توافق مع هذه 
المؤهلات؛ لقد ولد من غير الخطيئة الأصلية....الله أعاد علاقته مع 
الإنسان))
..................................
- ((ان المعنى الاعمق 
في هذا يكمن في انه دون كفارة الله لاجل خطايا البشر,كان لا يمكن لله ان 
يعمل في محبته ورحمته وعدله في آنٍ لهذا الانسان المخلوق على صورته ومثاله.
وقد سقط بسبب او بآخر. وفي رأس هذه القائمة الحرية التي أساء استعمالها 
فاقتنصها الشيطان لارادته. أي ان آدم الاول مع زوجته أمنا حواء في سقطتهما 
هذه, قد باعا بكوريتهما وذريتهما للشيطان الرجيم.كما فعل بعده عيسو اخو 
يعقوب. إذ باع بكوريته هو ايضا. بأكلة عدس. من ثم عاد وطلبها بدموع فلم 
تعطى له .
لكن في تجسد الكلمة وصيرورته بديلاً عن آدم , فقد سوا القضية
بتمامها. إذ نقل الى جسده الكامل بركة النسل الآدمي, وسار بها تلك المرحلة
الصعبة وهي حفظ الوصية, التي عجز آدم ونسله عن حفظها, من مياه الاردن الى 
صليب الجلجثة.)) ... والكثير ... والكثير من هذه المقالات الممتلئة على 
الشبكة العنكبوتية (( الأنترنت )) .... بعد هذا العرض لنظرية الفداء هلما 
نستطلع ما بها ....
فى نظر العديد من المسيحيين , ولا سيما الذين لم 
يطلعوا على الايمان إلا من بعيد , يبدو الصليب وجهاً من وجوه قضية الحق 
المهضوم و المعاد . فيكون الصليب تلك الطريقة التى تمت بها مصالحة عدل الله
المهان اهانة لا حد لها , بتكفير لا حد له ... وهناك نصوص عبادة توحى , 
على ما يبدو , بأن الايمان المسيحى بالصليب يتصور إلهاً استوجب عدله الذى 
لا يرحم ذبيحة بشرية , ذبيحة ابنه نفسه . هذه الصورة خاطئة بقدر ما هى 
منتشرة . فالكتاب المقدس لا يفهم الصليب و كأنه وجه من وجوه قضية الحق 
المهضوم .
واليك ما كتبه البابا الحالى ( بندكتس ) : (( تأثر الشعور 
المسيحى من هذه الناحية الى حد بعيد بالعرض الأولى جداً للاهوت التكفير , 
الذى قام به أنسلمس الكنتربرى ( 1033 – 1109 ) )) . أسألكم ان تنتبهوا الى 
الكلمات التى استعملها البابا : إنه لاهوتى سيد قلمه . وهو لا يعيد الى 
بساط البحث نظرية أنسلمس فى حد ذاتها , بل يستعمل عبارة (( عرض أولى جداً 
للاهوت أنسلمس )) حرصت على الاستناد الى حجة فى علم اللاهوت
هل يستوجب عدل الله موت المسيح ؟
الفكرة
واضحة : يقال ان المسيح حل محل البشرية الخاطئة و اخذ على عاتقه العقاب 
المعد لتلك البشرية , فجعل من حياته ذبيحة تكفيرية . انتبهوا الى جميع هذه 
الكلمات التى يخشى ان نستعملها من دون ان نكسرها . لابد أن تعاقب البشرية 
الخاطئة : فنحن امام إله يعاقب . وان كان الله يعاقب , فمن الاكيد أنه لا 
يعمل ذلك بكل طيبة خاطر , ولا يمكن ان يكون عمله إجراءً اعتباطياً , لأن 
الاجراءات الاعتباطية هى ميزة من ميزات الطغاة , وليس الله بطاغية . فإن 
كان يعاقب , فلأن (( عليه )) ان يعاقب , فلأن عدله يستوجب ذلك . والحال ان 
المسيح حل محل البشرية لتحمل العقاب , اخذ على عاتقه العقاب . و اذا مات , 
فلا يكون موته من جراء خطاياه هو ( إنه برىء ) , بل من جراء خطايانا . إنه 
يكفر مكاننا .
وكثيراً ما تستعمل أيضاً كلمة (( تعويض )) . فيقال : لابد
من التعويض عن الإهانة التى نزلت بالله . والإكرام الذى رفض الناس 
بخطاياهم تأديته الى الله , قدمه المسيح البرىء من الخطيئة تعويضاً . تلك 
هى أهم المفردات التي كانت شائعة فى كتب التعليم المسيحي و كتب العبادة . 
أراجعها : العدل و العقاب و الاستبدال و التكفير و التعويض .
وكانوا 
يبررون استعمال جميع هذه الكلمات على الطريقة الآتية : لابد ان يأتى العقاب
على قدر الخطيئة . ذلك بأن الله لا يستطيع ان يسكن غضبه إلا إن أنزل 
العقاب الذى استوجبته المخالفة . ولكن , بما ان المهان هو الله نفسه , فلا 
يستطيع الانسان ان يعوض تعويضاً وافياً , فإن الله لا متناه و الانسان 
محدود . فمن المستحيل اذاً ان يلبي عدل الله . ولذلك , جاء المسيح – إنه 
انسان و لكنه إله – يحل محل الناس ليقدم لله تكفيراً لائقاً به , اى له 
قيمة لا متناهية . فالمحبة التى يكنها الله للبشر تظهر اذاً فى الحلول محل 
البشر , الذى ابتكر لتلبية عدل الله .
فالجوهر هو التكفير , و لا يمكن 
ان يتم التكفير إلا بتعويض يقدم لعدل الله . وهذا التعويض يتخذ شكل العقاب 
ترضى به الضحية نفسها , ولذلك يدل عليه بكلمة تكفير . انتم ترون ما أصوب 
قول البابا بندكتس بأن مثل هذا العرض لمعنى موت المسيح هو (( إولى الى حد 
بعيد )) . وهذا القول غير واف , ولذلك يضيف البابا (( نحول وجوهنا مرتاعين 
عن عدل إلهى يجرد غضبه القائم رسالة المحبة من كل مصداقية )) .
فكروا : 
يقال لنا إن الله لا يستطيع ان يغفر للانسان , ما لم يلب عدله أولاً . 
نستنتج من هذا القول أن الله ليس متناهياً فى المجانية . إنهم يلجأون , فى 
مرحلة متداخلة من مراحل الغفران , الى (( عدل )) يظهر حتماً بمظهر حد 
للمحبة . يجعلون فى الله محبة يحدها العدل . ان كان عدل الله يقتضى تعويضاً
عن الخطيئة , فهل يبقى مجال للكلام على الغفران بحصر المعنى ؟ فقد يعنى 
ذلك ان الله لا يستطيع ان يطلق العنان لرحمته , ما لم (( يتأثر )) أولاً . 
وبذلك نكون قد جعلنا فى الله نوعاً من التنازع بين عدل يميل الى الثأر و 
محبة ابوية , وتكون المحبة الأبوية محدودة بسبب مقتضى العدل الميال الى 
الثأر . ويكون دم المسيح الذى أريق فى الجلجثة ثمن دين يقتضيه الله تعويضاً
عن الاهانة التى أنزلتها خطيئة البشر فى كرامته .
المراجع

بهجة الحياة وغرخ الإيمان​*


----------



## Samir poet (21 أبريل 2011)

*رد المسلم علينا


يا جماعة انتم تكتبون كلام طويل جدا لا استطيع قراءته اريدكلام مختصر مركز
اضن اننا اتفقنا على ان الخلا ص ايما ن وعمل 
انا أيماني ان المسيح ليه السلام رسل ارسله الرب و انتم تؤمنون ان المسيح رب وابن الرب 
اولا قضية رب وابن الرب في ان واحد مع ايمننا نحن وانتم ان الرب واحد 
هنا معضلة كبير عقل البشر لايمكن ان يجمع بين هذه الثلاث 
1- الرب واحد 
2-المسيح ابن الرب
3-المسيح هو الرب
فما يعقله البشر اما ان ه هناك رب وابن او هناك رب فقط
اذا كان هناك رب ابن كلٌ بذاته منفصل عن الاخر هذا يعتي وجود إلهين
اريد رد في هذا الخصوص مع الشكر
ضاق الوقت للاسف*


----------



## Samir poet (21 أبريل 2011)

*اخى الحبيب
استسمحك ان تقراء المشاركة الاخيرة بعناية بالغه 
و انا ككرتها مرتين متتالين
وهى موجوده قبل المشاركه التى تدعونا فيها لتلخيص الموضوع

فهى هامه جدا جدا 
و يا حبذا لو تقرا المشاركه التى قبلها 

شكرا لك​*


----------



## Samir poet (21 أبريل 2011)

*اخى الحبيب


اعط لك مثالا اتمنى انتصل به 

نفرض ان شخص مدين لاحد بمبلغ 50 مليون دينار 
و بالطبع هذا الشخص لا يقدر ان يوفى هذا الدين 

و امام ذلك الشخص شيئين 
اما السجن الابدى او الدفع المبلغ كاملا 
و كان القاضى الذى يحكم بالعدل و الرحمة هو اب ذلك الشخص
فقبل الحكم خلع ذلك القاضى لباس القضاه
و قال للجميع انا سوف ادفع دين ابنى
و بالفعل قام بدفع كمل المبلغ و فدى هذا الاب الذى يشغل قاضى ,, فدى ابنه من السجن و الابن تحرر من السجن الابدى 

هذا ما فعله الله معنا جميعا 

فنحن مدينون الى الله بخطايانا و الله فدى خطايانا بتجسده( يسوع المسيح ) و صلبه على الصليب لكى يحمل ويدفع هو خطايانا بديلا عننا 
و نحن اخذنا البراءه 
فكل شخص امن بما فعل الله من التجسد و الصلب و القيام من الموت فنال الخلاص​*


----------



## Samir poet (21 أبريل 2011)

*انتهى الموضوع ونرجو من اخونا الفهم​*


----------



## My Rock (21 أبريل 2011)

يُنقل الى المنتدى المسيحي الكتابي العام


----------



## Samir poet (21 أبريل 2011)

اشكرك اخويا ماى روك


----------



## أنجيلا (21 أبريل 2011)

موضوع رائع جدا 
الرب يبارك مجهودك
​


----------



## Samir poet (21 أبريل 2011)

*مرسيى بجدااااااا   لمرورك الرائع​*


----------



## Scofield (21 أبريل 2011)

موضوع ممتاز
تسلم ايدك


----------



## مونيكا 57 (21 أبريل 2011)

*اشكرك اخى سمير لهذا الشرح الوافى والجميل
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## Samir poet (22 أبريل 2011)

*مرسيى خالص لوتاجدكم فى صفحتى المتواضعة*


----------



## elamer1000 (22 أبريل 2011)

*الف شكر يا غالى 

ربنا يبارك حياتك


+++
*​


----------



## Samir poet (25 أبريل 2011)

مرسيى مرمر بجداااااااااا
لمرورك الجميل


----------

